# Aew women's tournament



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1352084804330778626


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Should be nice, I just want to see Tay Conti make it to the finals.

It'll probably be:

Ivelisse
Red Velvet
Penelope Ford
Nyla Rose
Leyla Hirsch
Allie
Diamante
Anna Jay
Tay Conti
Britt Baker
Thunder Rosa
Big Swole
Taya Valkyrie one time appearance?
Deonna Purazzo maybe?
Su Yung maybe?
Mel?


Looks like an awesome showcase of women to me if they go this route.


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)

Does that mean the the return of the Magical Girl!







I doubt it though but it would be awesome


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

They were doing good with the Shida and Abadon story, now they're going back to the old bullshit


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Let’s get Allie vs Rosemary just to make storylines look awkward


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

A 16 woman tournament? Much more respectable than the puny 8-man tourneys they've had otherwise. 

You have to do this because Shida can't carry storylines with mic work. I hope this is finally going to get the title off her. 

Having to win four matches to get the title shot - somebody is getting a big push. Is it a debut ie a Taya or dare I say Tessa Blanchard? Or just to strap a rocket to Britt and give her credibility to hold the title.


----------



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> They were doing good with the Shida and Abadon story, now they're going back to the old bullshit


Just no. 1 contenders tournament


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Well, this would seem like an excuse to fly Riho over again, since they apparently want to wait until they have something to do with her.

With it being 16 women, they should have some guests in it, from IMPACT and elsewhere. I guess the Tessa Blanchard discussion could also resurface...

Statlander is nearly ready to return also.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

The winner of Britt Baker vs Thunder Rosa should be next in line to face Shida, it’s simple booking and a path that makes perfect sense.

No need for a tournament.


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)

I do wonder by the Japan flag that TJPW would tape and do matches in Japan, so they don't have to travel to America. Either way I see Britt or someone debuting winning


----------



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

Tell it like it is said:


> I do wonder by the Japan flag that TJPW would tape and do matches in Japan, so they don't have to travel to America. Either way I see Britt or someone debuting winning


That's what I was thinking. Maybe even Japan vs USA like ultimate fighter??


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Alright_Mate said:


> The winner of Britt Baker vs Thunder Rosa should be next in line to face Shida, it’s simple booking and a path that makes perfect sense.
> 
> No need for a tournament.


*Seriously. They're so tone deaf that it's maddening. People have been telling them exactly what they want for the women for the last year and a half, yet they keep doing heatless matches and trying to distract us with the in ring work of the top performers while continuing to not give them meaningful story lines. *


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> They were doing good with the Shida and Abadon story, now they're going back to the old bullshit


Man, I like AEW, but I'm so fucking sick of these tournaments and multi man matches they do every other week to announce a new number 1 contender for a title. Tag team tournament, singles tournament, women's tournament, women's tag tournament, multi man battle royal at All out, multi man ladder match at DON, the stupid fucking ring that MJF has battle royal or was that a tournament too? I forget. They literally just do them because they don't want to bother booking a proper storyline and the tournament is just an easy way to kill time.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Can we...can we get a story? No, just YET another heatless tournament. A tournament would be fine if it actually had some rivalries and stories going into it. Partners having to fight each other, etc. You know, wrestling 101?


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Seriously. They're so tone deaf that it's maddening. People have been telling them exactly what they want for the women for the last year and a half, yet they keep doing heatless matches and trying to distract us with the in ring work of the top performers while continuing to not give them meaningful story lines. *


Exactly.

The amount of times they randomly give someone a title shot has been ridiculous, we’ve seen it with Nyla Rose, Penelope Ford and Anna Jay, they give them a few wins, here’s a title shot, there’s your loss, now we can shove you back down the card again, rinse and repeat.

But the most baffling thing is, they have finally gave us a substantial storyline with Britt Baker and Thunder Rosa, a match that warrants the tag of a number 1 contender match, a match that makes perfect sense when finding Shida’s next challenger.

Now it seems Britt Baker vs Thunder Rosa will be a heatless match, with nothing on the line and we get an unnecessary number 1 contender tournament instead


----------



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

Klitschko said:


> Man, I like AEW, but I'm so fucking sick of these tournaments and multi man matches they do every other week to announce a new number 1 contender for a title. Tag team tournament, singles tournament, women's tournament, women's tag tournament, multi man battle royal at All out, multi man ladder match at DON, the stupid fucking ring that MJF has battle royal or was that a tournament too? I forget. They literally just do them because they don't want to bother booking a proper storyline and the tournament is just an easy way to kill time.


You can do both. Tournaments give real sports feel that you all apparently crave, but you can weave storylines into it. Like Kenny & Page or Lucha bros & fenix eventually getting shot. 
Rosa beating Britt in tournament will further feud etc.


----------



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

Britt so funny as heel in post dynamite show BTW.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

It’s a nice idea to get more women involved. But if most of this ends up getting dumped on Dark i feel like it won’t mean that much.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Japanese flag obviously means something would be cool if we got matches in japan


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Oracle said:


> Japanese flag obviously means something would be cool if we got matches in japan


Didn't notice that at first. Maybe that's a clue as to Riho coming back.

Or even better Kairi Sane. Not sure if her contract is completely up with WWE though.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Emi Sakura is in the tournament judging by her Twitter.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1352104372843397123


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

Definitely looking forward to this. I hope they spread this tournament out between Dynamite, Dark, and maybe even YouTube specials. I hope to see Riho, Yuka and maybe even another Japanese star or two. Maki Itoh, maybe? 

And yes, it would make sense to include a couple of Impact women as well.


----------



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Didn't notice that at first. Maybe that's a clue as to Riho coming back.
> 
> Or even better Kairi Sane. Not sure if her contract is completely up with WWE though.


Sane is with Stardom who don't want their wrestlers in other companies


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Pippen94 said:


> Sane is with Stardom who don't want their wrestlers in other companies


Ah okay, well that sucks


----------



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Ah okay, well that sucks


Seems both sides weren't happy




__





Backstage Update On Why AEW Star Riho Left Stardom •


AEW’s first ever women’s champion Riho disappeared from the company shortly after losing the championship to Nyla Rose back in February of last year. She



heelbynature.com


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Pippen94 said:


> Just no. 1 contenders tournament


Which is going to prevent an actual story being told


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Klitschko said:


> Man, I like AEW, but I'm so fucking sick of these tournaments and multi man matches they do every other week to announce a new number 1 contender for a title. Tag team tournament, singles tournament, women's tournament, women's tag tournament, multi man battle royal at All out, multi man ladder match at DON, the stupid fucking ring that MJF has battle royal or was that a tournament too? I forget. They literally just do them because they don't want to bother booking a proper storyline and the tournament is just an easy way to kill time.


I guess all the tournaments and battle royales is for sports cred or because apparently NJPW has a lot of tourneys and that's where a lot of the EVPs spent a lot of time.


prosperwithdeen said:


> Didn't notice that at first. Maybe that's a clue as to Riho coming back.
> 
> Or even better Kairi Sane. Not sure if her contract is completely up with WWE though.


She's signed to WWE as an ambassador and apparently did Japanese commentary for Hell in a Cell


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Pippen94 said:


> You can do both. Tournaments give real sports feel that you all apparently crave, but you can weave storylines into it. Like Kenny & Page or Lucha bros & fenix eventually getting shot.
> Rosa beating Britt in tournament will further feud etc.


No one is watching AEW for a sports like presentation at this point. AEW desperately tries to do both silly comedy and a sports presentation and the reality is they don’t do either all that well.


----------



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> Which is going to prevent an actual story being told


Not mutually exclusive


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Pippen94 said:


> Not mutually exclusive


Yeah it is when it comes to the women's division.


----------



## Bland (Feb 16, 2016)

Tell it like it is said:


> I do wonder by the Japan flag that TJPW would tape and do matches in Japan, so they don't have to travel to America. Either way I see Britt or someone debuting winning


Same, I wonder if USA flag represents matches happening on Dynamite. DARK and maybe even Impact Wrestling whilst Japanese flag will be matches in Japan with potentially the finalist flying over like the return of Riho.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

I love a good tournament ... hopefully Anna jay gets a good run


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Believe it or not, I actually have little issue with this; in fact, I think I proposed this very thing not long ago. Tournaments have been overdone in AEW, and I agree that a good storyline over the title is the ideal way to go, but if any division can benefit from a tournament, it's the women. Right now, they are all over the place with no real hierarchy, and a tournament can at least establish something to that degree and set a better foundation going forward (it would be up to the company to take advantage of that though).

If they are smart, the rankings would also come into play here in deciding the first round matchups:

#1 vs. #16
#2 vs. #15
#3 vs. #14
you get the idea


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

This is their response to the criticism toward the women's division and the signing of Priscilla Kelly to WWE-- their idea to save the division is to have a tournament that is 50 percent Japanese wrestlers. Way to just shit the bed in the ratings. This is not going to resolve the issues with this division and dearth of good talent.

The answer to this pancake shit of a division is the same every single week-- Tessa Blanchard.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Man...this is ridiculous.

Britt vs Rosa, Britt wins and she and Reba continue beating down Rosa, Shida comes out for the save.
Britt vs Shida at Revolution.

FFS. Who's booking this division?

NO ONE IS GETTING OVER THIS WAY.


----------



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

The Definition of Technician said:


> Man...this is ridiculous.
> 
> Britt vs Rosa, Britt wins and she and Reba continue beating down Rosa, Shida comes out for the save.
> Britt vs Shida at Revolution.
> ...


Britt beats Rosa at beach break
Rosa wins tournament
Rosa wins Shida rematch
Britt holds win over Rosa & challenges for title


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

The flags means that half of the women will be japanese, it's quite simple to understand.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Pippen94 said:


> Britt beats Rosa at beach break
> Rosa wins tournament
> Rosa wins Shida rematch
> Britt holds win over Rosa & challenges for title


Nah, we need a heel champion after almost a year of a face champion in Shida.

And Rosa shouldn't be losing again and again title opportunities, she can be the biggest star of the women's division if she can beat an established Britt down the line.

Britt should clearly be the next women's champion, she's got a developed character and whoever feuds wit her will get over by association. She wins, and when Rosa beats her a few months down the line and gets her win back, she gets a huge pop/


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

The Definition of Technician said:


> Nah, we need a heel champion after almost a year of a face champion in Shida.
> 
> And Rosa shouldn't be losing again and again title opportunities, she can be the biggest star of the women's division if she can beat an established Britt down the line.
> 
> Britt should clearly be the next women's champion, she's got a developed character and *whoever feuds wit her will get over by association*. She wins, and when Rosa beats her a few months down the line and gets her win back, she gets a huge pop/


Baker is not that over if we believe the ratings


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

If it is 8 from America and 8 from Japan, I see the 8 U.S. women to be:

Britt Baker
Nyla Rose
Anna Jay
Tay Conti
Big Swole
Leyla Hirsch
Tenille Dashwood
Rosemary (w/Allie)

I think Red Velvet-Jade Cargill will be its own thing. 

Diamante and Ivelisse go up against the Impact champs.

Penelope Ford will be off honeymooning.

Serena Deeb may be busy defending her NWA title against Thunder Rosa, I think.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

rbl85 said:


> Baker is not that over if we believe the ratings


Sometimes yes, sometimes no, who is really a consistent draw for the women anyways..


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

USA branch vs Japan branch it could be cool but make it a round robin!


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

I would do it with 8 from the US, 4 Japan and 4 non-AEW.

AEW:
Britt Baker
Nyla Rose
Tay Conti
Anna Jay
Abadon
Jade Cargill
Big Swole
Shanna

Statlander is hurt, Ford has her wedding stuff and Deeb is NWA champion.

Joshi:
Riho
Emi Sakura
Yuka Sakazaki
TJPW wrestler

Non-AEW:
Thunder Rosa - She can take the loss to Baker after Rosa wins at Beach Break

Jordynne Grace - 1st round upset over Nyla Rose. This could also work with Havok, but I like Grace more

Taya Valkyrie - Free agent who has connections to AEW and Impact. She has some name value, but she may be headed to WWE

Allysin Kay - Free agent from NWA, who is skilled in the ring. She could be a good person to have Tay or Anna Jay upset


----------



## 304418 (Jul 2, 2014)

I do dig the 16 women tournament.

But I’m not really feeling the USA vs Japan theme here.

Between the talents featured involving Dynamite, Dark, Impact, NWA and Japan, there should be enough talents to go around to give this tournament more of a world cup kind of feel.

AEW women’s roster alone could be the tournament, so I’m not sure why Japan is being given such a large stage here.


----------



## oglop44 (Oct 10, 2019)

Presumably the Japan half is so they can film it in Japan and avoid the international travel (except for the final). Are Bea Priestley and Jamie Hayter out in Japan atm?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Can they set the AEW ring/branding up in Japan though? They could easily hire Shin-Kiba 1st Ring to run a show or something like that, but they'd need to display AEW logos and what not.



oglop44 said:


> Presumably the Japan half is so they can film it in Japan and avoid the international travel (except for the final). Are Bea Priestley and Jamie Hayter out in Japan atm?


Hayter hasn't been over there I don't believe. Bea worked the Stardom anniversary show some days ago and has been managing Ospreay in NJPW.


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

Two Sheds said:


> Can we...can we get a story? No, just YET another heatless tournament. A tournament would be fine if it actually had some rivalries and stories going into it. Partners having to fight each other, etc. You know, wrestling 101?


I don't think they've out-cringed the Tag Champs #1 Contender Gauntlet Match yet although this is pretty bad... Like how tf does the last team entering a gauntlet prove they're better than the first people to enter it? Don't the rankings do a fine enough job?


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Since they have a Japanese side, I'm assuming Riho is in it and will win. That's at least somewhat of a storyline. Riho's the former champ and beat Shida on the way up. So, a bit of a redemption arc for Shida.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I don't know how I feel about half U.S. and half Japan honestly. I would do maybe 3 from Japan. I think the AEW women they have now plus like 3 girls from Impact would be better. 



RapShepard said:


> She's signed to WWE as an ambassador and apparently did Japanese commentary for Hell in a Cell


Got ya, thanks for the update. That's a blower though. 



El Hammerstone said:


> Believe it or not, I actually have little issue with this; in fact, I think I proposed this very thing not long ago. Tournaments have been overdone in AEW, and I agree that a good storyline over the title is the ideal way to go, but if any division can benefit from a tournament, it's the women. Right now, they are all over the place with no real hierarchy, and a tournament can at least establish something to that degree and set a better foundation going forward (it would be up to the company to take advantage of that though).
> 
> If they are smart, the rankings would also come into play here in deciding the first round matchups:
> 
> ...


I also think its a nice way to showcase all of their women. Storylines are always the better way to go but doing a 16 women tournament isn't a bad alternative.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

The graphic of having the American and Japanese flag is interesting. Now, I don't think that means it's going literally be USA vs. Japan or anything like that, but I do think it mean we could see talents like Riho, Sakura, etc. come back for a couple of weeks just to be in this before going back to Japan.

I'll have to wait and see how they book this thing. Like I said before, if they end up dumping a lot of these matches on Dark then I feel like it's not going to mean what they want it to. And for Shida, her biggest issue as champion has not been her matches, but more that her storylines aren't that compelling. Well with a tournament, she's pretty much forced to take a back seat until it's over. So in that way this tournament doesn't really help her.

This tournament feels like a response to all the backlash they've been getting about their division. But if it's not done properly it won't do much in the long run.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I was confused at first too as I assumed the winner of Britt/Rosa was gonna go on to beat Hikaru Shida and become the new champion, which still could happen I suppose but then why have this tournament now instead of sometime over the summer? The USA & Japan flags are interesting but I hope it doesn't actually mean one side is fully Japanese wrestlers. It should be a mix of AEW women with a few Japanese and Impact women, they have a lot to choose from. I'd love to see Rosemary, Tenille Dashwood & Jordynne Grace compete in the tournament.

I generally really like tournaments so I'll no doubt enjoy this one regardless.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

3venflow said:


> Emi Sakura is in the tournament judging by her Twitter.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1352104372843397123


'member her!?
The worst theme music I've ever heard


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

The Definition of Technician said:


> Sometimes yes, sometimes no, who is really a consistent draw for the women anyways..


Riho was.


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

Prized Fighter said:


> I would do it with 8 from the US, 4 Japan and 4 non-AEW.
> 
> AEW:
> Britt Baker
> ...


 bruh wtf is this? it's a tournament. They aint tryin to put shitty green wrestlers in it.


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> They were doing good with the Shida and Abadon story, now they're going back to the old bullshit


dat shit was garbage


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

The thing I realized is there's about 5 weeks until Revolution.

That means 5 Dynamites until Revolution. And with 16 women, that means 15 matches. So, there is no way they're squeezing all of those matches on Dynamite in 5 weeks. So some of this will probably be on Dark (unless the winner won't be crowned until after Revolution).

Hopefully if that is the case they still promote it as much as possible.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

K4L318 said:


> bruh wtf is this? it's a tournament. They aint tryin to put shitty green wrestlers in it.


Abadon was just in a championship match. You don't think they would put her in a tournament match? WTF. Jade may not be in the tournament because she has a story with Cody, not because she is green.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

TD Stinger said:


> The thing I realized is there's about 5 weeks until Revolution.
> 
> That means 5 Dynamites until Revolution. And with 16 women, that means 15 matches. So, there is no way they're squeezing all of those matches on Dynamite in 5 weeks. So some of this will probably be on Dark (unless the winner won't be crowned until after Revolution).
> 
> Hopefully if that is the case they still promote it as much as possible.


I guess they could have the semi-finals and finals at Revolution. The semis could be on the preshow, which would give more people a reason to watch it. That would be 12 matches for 5 Dynamites. Which is still 2 matches per Dynamite and above their average. If they don't want to put them on Dark, maybe they should have a few on Impact.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

They might also have a separate YouTube show like the 'Deadly Draw'


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

Prized Fighter said:


> Abadon was just in a championship match. You don't think they would put her in a tournament match? WTF. Jade may not be in the tournament because she has a story with Cody, not because she is green.


not when she was da shits in it. Jade aint either. Brandi did dat shitty Women's Tag Tournament,they aint letting her touch nothing wit dat world championship after dat. 
Peeps were ragging on dat tourney.


----------



## Pentagon Senior (Nov 16, 2019)

I quite like a tournament so long as it's done well and not too often. Gives an opportunity to showcase some new faces and feuds can be built off the back of certain matches, leading to various angles (not just the winner). We'll see how it goes though.


----------



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1354623102227910669


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Does NWA agree to job out it's champion in the first round of a tournament even if it is against Riho?


----------



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

Pippen94 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1354623102227910669


You got a spoiler??


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Does NWA agree to job out it's champion in the first round of a tournament even if it is against Riho?


Nwa should be happy as fuck Aew has kept their title relevant and featured fairly often.Nwa IS the inferior brand so why wouldn't a former AEW womans champion (who beat nyla rose no less)be able to best the current NWA champ?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Nwa should be happy as fuck Aew has kept their title relevant and featured fairly often.Nwa IS the inferior brand so why wouldn't a former AEW womans champion (who beat nyla rose no less)be able to best the current NWA champ?


all of this

that being said - Deeb v Riho is gonna be good


----------



## The Masked Avenger (Apr 18, 2018)

So Britt will beat Rosa by nefarious means and earn a shot at Shida for the title at Revolution and will win the title. They start the tournament after Revolution. I would say Rosa would win the tournament to face Britt but with Riho back I'm not sure who wins anymore because Riho would have to be the favorite.


----------



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

The Masked Avenger said:


> So Britt will beat Rosa by nefarious means and earn a shot at Shida for the title at Revolution and will win the title. They start the tournament after Revolution. I would say Rosa would win the tournament to face Britt but with Riho back I'm not sure who wins anymore because Riho would have to be the favorite.


That's how I'd book it. With a babyface winning tournent being Rosa beating Riho in final. 
Riho goes onto face Serena for nwa title because she holds 1st round win.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

1. YEAH THE TINY BADASS IS FINALLY BACK!!!

2. This match could be awesome. Two great wrestlers with such a contrast in styles.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I'm starting to think this tournament won't take place going into Revolution. I say this because even though they moved Revolution back a week, there ain't that much time left to the show and it would be hard to squeeze a 15 match tournament in there. Not to mention they only have one match announced so far and no bracket as of yet. Seems like a lot to squeeze in the next month.

Also, I guess they actually are doing 8 American talents and 8 Japanese talents in this tournament. I wonder who all of the Japanese talent will be. Excluding Shida, there's Riho, Yuka, and Emi Sakura. Can't think of any others off the top of my head.

Also, like I said last week this tournament isn't necessarily the best thing for Shida who has to sit on the sidelines until a winner is crowned. And sure enough, she hasn't been on TV in 3 weeks.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

TD Stinger said:


> I'm starting to think this tournament won't take place going into Revolution. I say this because even though they moved Revolution back a week, there ain't that much time left to the show and it would be hard to squeeze a 15 match tournament in there. Not to mention they only have one match announced so far and no bracket as of yet. Seems like a lot to squeeze in the next month.
> 
> Also, I guess they actually are doing 8 American talents and 8 Japanese talents in this tournament. *I wonder who all of the Japanese talent will be. Excluding Shida, there's Riho, Yuka, and Emi Sakura. Can't think of any others off the top of my head.*
> 
> Also, like I said last week this tournament isn't necessarily the best thing for Shida who has to sit on the sidelines until a winner is crowned. And sure enough, she hasn't been on TV in 3 weeks.


Shoko Nakajima, Maki Itoh, Miyu Yamashita, etc.... 

I don't think they can have any woman from stardom


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

rbl85 said:


> Shoko Nakajima, Maki Itoh, Miyu Yamashita, etc....
> 
> I don't think they can have any woman from stardom


Jamie Hayter was great in her one or two appearances (until Brandi took over her segment and never got comeuppance), damn shame


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Does NWA agree to job out it's champion in the first round of a tournament even if it is against Riho?


Serena Deeb is actually signed to AEW so NWA should be happy their title and Rosa are getting exposure. I doubt Riho wins here I believe this is just a one off before she has to go back to Japan for reasons I know not of.


----------



## The Masked Avenger (Apr 18, 2018)

Prosper said:


> Serena Deeb is actually signed to AEW so NWA should be happy their title and Rosa are getting exposure. I doubt Riho wins here I believe this is just a one off before she has to go back to Japan for reasons I know not of.


If it's just a one off why even be in the tournament at all?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

The Masked Avenger said:


> If it's just a one off why even be in the tournament at all?


I guess for the fans that keep asking about her return


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Well Natalia Markova is a free agent now


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

The Definition of Technician said:


> Sometimes yes, sometimes no, who is really a consistent draw for the women anyways..


*We'll never know in terms of consistency because they don't consistently use the women, but Abaddon and Shida popped one of the highest ratings increases for the show with their match.*


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1357146507233878019


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Maki Itoh in AEW is all I need in my life.

Also, great seeing Yuka Sakazaki and Emi Sakura back and overall, the Japanese part of the tournament is looking interesting.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I wonder where they will air the matches from Japan. Dynamite? Dark? Some other Youtube show they'll make for this?


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

1 of the japanese women was a men


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

That’s a stacked tournament.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

TD Stinger said:


> I wonder where they will air the matches from Japan. Dynamite? Dark? Some other Youtube show they'll make for this?


*Ugh, you just reminded me of how badly they butchered the women's tag team tournament and that it's actually a possibility that this goes on YouTube as well 🤦.*


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I'm curious where they will run the Japanese matches. TJPW does a fair few shows at Itabashi Green Hall which is a small building in Tokyo, so it could be there.

Shida won't be over there alone as they'll need to insert the branding and cameras whereever it's run.

I guess they might show the Japanese half on YouTube as a special. The question is, will they get it all done before Revolution to give Shida a challenger or will they have the final itself at Revolution.

Yuka Sakazaki is tiny but a great worker and one of TJPW's top stars, so must be one of the favourites for that side. But for an American audience, I think Aja Kong would be the most compelling and has appeared on AEW in the past (they wanted to do the Aja vs. Awesome Kong feud).

Asuka Veny is the first trans wrestler in Japanese history, which mean there are two trans people in the tournament on either side (Nyla being the other). IIRC, Veny held a male title in DDT too.

Maki Itoh is hilarious fun and I think AEW could sign her and get her over in America. She's a former idol in Japan (a member of one of those big girl groups) and quite famous. She's like a cute but foul-mouthed crazy ex-idol.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1332654405020049408

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1355346668024168448

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1339028794628141056


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1357145770118569984

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Makiiiii Itohhh


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

Veny(Asuka) is a member of the Voodoo Murders faction, currently in Zero1.She's doing a lot of intergender matches, in 2019 she also participated in their anual round robin tournament, the Fire Festival.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Where are Ivelisse and Diamanté in this tournament? They both deserve to be in this


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Outlaw91 said:


> Veny(Asuka) is a member of the Voodoo Murders faction, currently in Zero1.She's doing a lot of intergender matches, in 2019 she also participated in their anual round robin tournament, the Fire Festival.


She's like Nyla Rose


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

rbl85 said:


> She's like Nyla Rose


your posts on this page are funny.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> your posts on this page are funny.


I completely forgot that i already said that just a few post before XD

I don't have a problem with her being a trans but just wanted to inform people to avoid what we got when a lot of persons discovered that Nyla wasn't born female.

i don't want to read people complaining about her "not being a real female"


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

rbl85 said:


> I completely forgot that i already said that just a few post before XD
> 
> I don't have a problem with her being a trans but just wanted to inform people to avoid what we got when a lot of persons discovered that Nyla wasn't born female.
> 
> i don't want to read people complaining about her "not being a real female"


I gotchu but as my mama would always tell me ''fuck em''. lol.


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

rbl85 said:


> She's like Nyla Rose


Didn't know this, thanks for the info.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

With Thunder Rosa and Britt Baker in this tournament, as I said on the first page, this tournament now feels even more pointless, than when it was announced.

Britt vs Thunder Rosa from last night, should have been a number 1 contender match, would have made perfect sense as both are worthy of a shot.

No need to go through all this, especially if Britt or Thunder Rosa end up winning it.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

A Primer to the Japanese Side of the AEW Women’s Eliminator Tournament


Everything you need to know about the eight Japanese competitors in AEW's upcoming Women's Eliminator Tournament.




www.voicesofwrestling.com


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> Where are Ivelisse and Diamanté in this tournament? They both deserve to be in this


Disagree 
Ivelisse in particular has been a massive let down , people overrated her far too much before she joined and has not met expectations at all 

Not all her fault i suppose


----------



## JBLGOAT (Mar 24, 2014)

Where’s Godzilla girl who went over riho in a tag match


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

JBLGOAT said:


> Where’s Godzilla girl who went over riho in a tag match


She's preparing for a big fight in march


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

It's definitely gonna be interesting how they air this with having half of it take place in Japan. 15 matches before Revolution makes me feel like it could seem rushed unless they show some matches on YouTube or even Dark. I guess they do exactly a month before the PPV though. I still think Britt & Rosa could have been a contenders match and they could have kept this tournament for the summer.

I'm not sure if I like the fact that Serena is in this tournament. She's a champion herself and it kinda diminishes her title a little bit especially knowing that she won't win too. The match with Riho should be excellent though and I'm looking forward to seeing Riho return. I'm just glad Tay Conti is in the tournament as I've been enjoying her matches and think she has great potential. Good opportunity for Leyla Hirsch too even though I'm not really fussed on her.

As for the Japanese side, I'm only familiar with Aja Kong, Emi Sakura & Yuka Sakazaki. I think it's actually pretty awesome that there are two trans women in this tournament, both Veny & Nyla Rose. I've heard fans online mention Maki Itoh a lot but I've never actually seen her before or seen any of her matches. The posts above are actually getting me quite excited to watch her though. A former Japanese idol turned rebel wrestler sounds like a whole lot of fun. She's so cute too.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Hikaru Shida In Japan Producing Matches For AEW Women’s Title Eliminator Tournament - Wrestling Inc.


On last night’s episode of AEW Dynamite: Beach Break, 16 women were announced for the Women’s Title Eliminator Tournament. NWA Women’s World Champion Serena Deeb and Riho will kick off the first round of the U.S. of the bracket. As for the Japanese side of the bracket, AEW Women’s World Champion...




www.wrestlinginc.com




Hikaru is awesome


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

I would love to see Reika Saiki in AEW


----------



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

Has Leyla Hirsch signed with aew??
I know Rosa is on loan from nwa.

I am trying to work out what companies are represented in tournament.


----------



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

Aja Kong - Oz Academy
Yuka Sakazaki, Emi Sakura - aew
Mei Suruga - Gatoh Move
Rin Kadokura - Marvelous

Ryo Mizunami, Maki Itoh, Veny are freelancers


----------



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

Serena Deeb, Riho, Britt Baker, Tay Conti, Nyla Rose, Anna Jay, Leyla Hirsch (going to put her here) - aew
Thunder Rosa - nwa


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I wonder how the American side of the bracket will go. We already have Deeb vs. Riho announced. Then you have Baker, Rosa, Conti, Jay, Hirsch, and Rose.

I think Baker and Rosa will be on opposite side of their bracket and Baker needs a face she can beat. So I'll bet she'll be paired with Hirsch. And I'll guess they keep Jay and Conti from facing each other. So I'll say the other first round matches are Rosa vs. Conti and Rose vs. Jay.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Pippen94 said:


> Has Leyla Hirsch signed with aew??
> I know Rosa is on loan from nwa.
> 
> I am trying to work out what companies are represented in tournament.


Leyla has a real theme song and is in this tournament over Abadon, Ivelisse and Diamante, so I think it's fair to say she is signed.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

I want to see Thunder Rosa vs Nyla Rose happen somehow. Maybe in the second round. 

Nyla, Riho, Britt, Rosa win first round (making Anna, Tay, Serena and Leyla first round losers)

Riho vs Serena
Britt vs Leyla
Nyla vs Taynara
Rosa vs Anna

Britt vs Riho
Nyla vs Rosa

Riho vs Rosa*

*Admittedly not the likely route given Rosa unsigned and Riho largely unavailable. I would also like to see Britt vs Taynara happen - this would be an interesting final as well, but don't see who beats Rosa in the prelims. Given she's unsigned I don't think she'll be jobbed much if they want to try to convince her to stick around when she becomes a FA and she just jobbed to Baker.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I want to see Thunder Rosa vs Nyla Rose happen somehow. Maybe in the second round.
> 
> Nyla, Riho, Britt, Rosa win first round (making Anna, Tay, Serena and Leyla first round losers)
> 
> ...


In the first round i think it will be the same but change Leyla with Taynara. Leyla was supposed to face Nyla some weeks ago but Nyla had Covid (or contacted with someone) and Penelope replaced her. This american side has some talent that could put some good matches.

I thought Swole was the number one in the rankings but she is not in the tournament (thank God). Does this mean that she will have some match or mini-feud with Shida towards or at Revolution?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Shida looks hella cute in her business suit:

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1358245295990083585*


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1358815354034683912


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

The AEW Women’s Title Eliminator Tournament will kick off this week on _Dynamite_ with Leyla Hirsch and Thunder Rosa. That match will start off the U.S. side of the bracket while AEW Women’s World Champion Hikaru Shida is in Japan producing the Japanese side of the bracket.

On the latest edition of Wrestling Observer Radio, Dave Meltzer confirmed that the tournament was taped at the Ice Ribbon Dojo with no audience on a closed set. Emi Sakura founded the Ice Ribbon promotion in 2006, and Shida started out her wrestling career in Ice Ribbon in 2008.

Shida is currently in Japan and assisting in producing the matches. The winner of the Japanese side of the bracket will go to the U.S. and face the winner of the U.S. of the bracket.
However, it is not clear as to how AEW will air the taped matches from Japan. So far only the Hirsch vs. Rosa match has been confirmed for TV.

Meltzer said he was told by AEW President and CEO Tony Khan that “he is working on something cool.” There were no other details beyond that.









Backstage News On The Japanese Bracket Of The AEW Women's Title Eliminator Tournament - Wrestling Inc.


The AEW Women’s Title Eliminator Tournament will kick off this week on Dynamite with Leyla Hirsch and Thunder Rosa. That match will start off the U.S. side of the bracket while AEW Women’s World Champion Hikaru Shida is in Japan producing the Japanese side of the bracket. On the latest edition...




www.wrestlinginc.com





This is the Ice Ribbon Dojo:


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Studio wrestling with no fans comes off terribly IMO. I'm not understanding why AEW has a Japan bracket if this was the staging. I like the 16 person tournament size, but that could have been done wit Ivelisse, Diamante, Swole, Shanna, Penelope, Red Velvet, Allie, Kilynn King. 

If they're using the Japanses bracket to basically unveil a new signing, I think that person could have just shown up in AEW with a vignette package to fill in any backstory and been treated as a contender.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I'll point out again that it doesn't feel like they're going to have a winner crowned before Revolution. There are only 4 Dynamites left until Revolution and as of now for this week they only have 1st round match this week.

I guess I could see them doing one 1st round match for the American side leading up to Revolution and then do 2nd round of the American side (2 matches) at Revolution.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

The way they're doing the Japanese side of the bracket in the dojo is weird but I appreciate them doing something different with this. If not for the pandemic things would be a lot different as far as cross-over and matches taking place here in the U.S. I am still looking forward to being introduced to all this talent I have never seen before though. Britt will be in the finals for sure so she will have to face whoever is the biggest babyface from the Japanese line up.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

To me this seems more like Shida wanted to go home to visit family/friends and given the COVID precautions it would have her off television for a month+, so they created this tournament and the Japan bracket to have her as the AEW face of it to keep her presence in AEW as it's women's champ.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> To me this seems more like Shida wanted to go home to visit family/friends and given the COVID precautions it would have her off television for a month+, so they created this tournament and the Japan bracket to have her as the AEW face of it to keep her presence in AEW as it's women's champ.


*Or both, since she's actually working and producing the Japanese women's matches.*


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

I like how they have this feeling like a actual tournament, not just a few Mario Tennis style brackets with random names mixed in with the assholes you know is gonna win and only do it for a week or two like WWE does.

Oh and the reward is a title shot not a dumb king outfit!


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Bracket is out. 1st Round of Japan matches will air next Monday on Youtube.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

rbl85 said:


> 1 of the japanese women was a men


What's your point you know Nyla Rose was AEWs Champion already right.....?


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Alright_Mate said:


> With Thunder Rosa and Britt Baker in this tournament, as I said on the first page, this tournament now feels even more pointless, than when it was announced.
> 
> Britt vs Thunder Rosa from last night, should have been a number 1 contender match, would have made perfect sense as both are worthy of a shot.
> 
> No need to go through all this, especially if Britt or Thunder Rosa end up winning it.


When AEW offers up sports based stuff ppl criticize them and when they don't ppl criticize them for not doing enough sports based stuff......which is it for you I'm wondering?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Good job by Tony giving us a little overview on who these women are. Not going in completely blind. Really nice overview of the U.S. women too. Nice sports based feel to this. Its a shame the pandemic prevents the Joshi women from coming here.

So in Japan its:

Yuka vs Mei
Veny vs Emi Sakura
Maki Itoh vs Ryo
Rin vs Aja

On the U.S. side:

Riho vs Deeb - Going with Riho to pull off the win
Conti vs Nyla - Please put Conti over Nyla
Rosa vs Hirsch - Rosa wins
Britt vs Anna Jay - Britt wins

2nd round will be:

Tay Conti vs Britt Baker - This should be great. Baker will need to face a babyface so this looks probable.
Thunder Rosa vs Riho - Another good one, does Riho upset Rosa?

Finals for the U.S: Thunder Rosa vs Britt Baker Rematch? Or Britt vs Riho?

For those who follow Joshi wrestling, who most likely wins the opening rounds? Is Maki better pushed than Ryo over there?


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

I'll go with Nyla vs Thunder Rosa US side finals.

Riho>Deeb - Tricky jobbing out NWA Champ in first round though
Rosa>Hirsch - Gimme result

Nyla>Conti - I'd love a Tay upset, but I think hard fought loss is the rub here
Britt>Anna - Britt advances

Semi's
Rosa>Riho - I do this as need to book TR strong if they hope to sign her. 
Nyla > Britt (Vickie /Reba shenanigans) - Mostly to avoid Britt vs Rosa II, Also I want to see Rosa vs Nyla.

US Finals
Thunder Rosa > Nyla Rose


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Japan Side

Hell if I know really but I'll give it a whirl

Yuka Sakazaki>Mei Suruga - Mostly because Yuka worked for AEW in the past
Veny>Emi Sakura - No reason other than Emi is older and Veny making some waves now.

Maki Itoh>Ryo Mizunami - I figure this tournament if Maki Itoh North American debut vehicle
Aja Kong>Rin Kadakura - Aja a more known entity in NA wrestling.

Semi Finals
Yuka Sakazaki >Veny
Maki Itoh>Aja Kong

Japan Final
Maki Itoh>Yuka Sakazaki - Basically got here because I think Maki probably is the signee out of this tournament.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

Rosa over Hirsch
Deeb over Riho
Rose over Conti
Baker over Anna Jay

Rosa over Deeb - Good story about the NWA title. Possibly match of the tournament
Rose over Baker

*Rosa over Rose*

Yuka over Mei
Veny over Sakura
Itoh over Mizunami
Aja Kong over Kadakura

Yuka over Veny
Aja Kong over Itoh

*Aja Kong over Yuka

Rosa over Aja Kong*


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Aja Kong vs. Ito will be a lot of fun if it happens. It looks like a decent tournament actually, the pairings are mostly well done.

I'd like to see Thunder Rosa win the tournament and cap it off by officially becoming All Elite. She's probably the best top babyface (in terms of ring skills + promos) they have for the moment. Britt winning would be ok too, but she's just got a win over Thunder so she's already a pretty high contender even without winning a tournament.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

3venflow said:


> Aja Kong vs. Ito will be a lot of fun if it happens. It looks like a decent tournament actually, the pairings are mostly well done.
> 
> I'd like to see Thunder Rosa win the tournament and cap it off by officially becoming All Elite. She's probably the best top babyface (in terms of ring skills + promos) they have for the moment. Britt winning would be ok too, but she's just got a win over Thunder so she's already a pretty high contender even without winning a tournament.


With Britt Baker most likely being next in line for a long title reign, I can see her beating Riho in the final and winning the tourney. I don't know if I would book Britt to go over Rosa twice. Unless the plan is to have Rosa beat Shida first and then have Britt win it from her later. But when does Rosa get her win back?


----------



## 45banshee (Jan 7, 2019)

If Maki Itoh and Aja Kong happens again..


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1337428090067111936
Britt should be the one to win this whole thing and yeah about high time the title comes off Shida


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

I don't think Britt needs to win this. She can talk her way into an eventual title match and doesn't need to be "legitimized" with a tournement win to get her her title shot. That's really not her character. If Rosa signed, she'd definitely win the American Bracket and possibly the whole tournament with the added in benefit of Britt beating her recently as the door to as future storyline whenever they circle back around to it. 

I don't think you have the Japan bracket winner win the tournament as the idea is to get the title off Shida and on to a woman who can cut a promo. 

Is Riho still signed with AEW? Is she just finishing up dates? Wasn't there an issue with her Japan company contract that made it impossible to work both companies anymore and she chose Japan. I just can't see AEW jobbing Serena in the first round. I mean they had Ivelisse, Diamante, Swole who could have been put in the match against Riho if the idea was for Riho to advance rather than jobbing NWA champion in the opening round. Deeb losing in the second round to Rosa would seem much more palatable for NWA given Rosa was their previous champ.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> When AEW offers up sports based stuff ppl criticize them and when they don't ppl criticize them for not doing enough sports based stuff......which is it for you I'm wondering?


This drives me up the wall with these guys.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> What's your point you know Nyla Rose was AEWs Champion already right.....?


i already answered....


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

Interesting set of matches. Honestly strap the rocket to Tay Conti and have her win the entire thing. She's absolutely brilliant.


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Is Riho still signed with AEW? Is she just finishing up dates? Wasn't there an issue with her Japan company contract that made it impossible to work both companies anymore and she chose Japan.


From what I read, Riho is done with Stardom. She is still contracted with AEW. During the pandemic, AEW allowed her to work in Stardom but didn’t want her to lose. Stardom wanted to sign her, but apparently she turned them down and is returning to AEW.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> When AEW offers up sports based stuff ppl criticize them and when they don't ppl criticize them for not doing enough sports based stuff......which is it for you I'm wondering?


What on earth has this got to do with my opinion on sports based stuff?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

brandy to pull a serena williams / becky lynch and win it all


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

Good start to the tournament tonight. The women's division in general have knocked it out the park so far in 2021. I'll go as far to say they've went from the 4th or 5th best division in North America to the 2nd best division in the last few months, only behind NXT. It's starting to take shape and Deeb/Riho next week is capable of being an early women's MOTY contender if it gets enough time.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Pity that Leyla went out so soon. But damn that match slapped. AEW should start giving her some bigger wins relatively soon, she really is legit.

I do hope there’s at least one or two upsets. Tournaments are practically made for them.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Asuka842 said:


> Pity that Leyla went out so soon. But damn that match slapped. AEW should start giving her some bigger wins relatively soon, she really is legit.
> 
> I do hope there’s at least one or two upsets. Tournaments are practically made for them.


I think they have big plans for her because she nearly kicked out of Rosa finisher


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Alright_Mate said:


> What on earth has this got to do with my opinion on sports based stuff?


Pretty self explanatory......


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Pretty self explanatory......


Because it’s yet another tournament?

I enjoy tournaments but on this occasion I feel it’s unnecessary.

1) We’ve seen numerous tournaments already in AEW.

2) On this occasion I think it’s pointless, as Britt vs Thunder Rosa at Beach Break was more than worthy of a number 1 contenders match.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

It makes perfect sense to tape all the Japan matches and get Shida & the bracket winner back to the US as soon as possible. I'm really looking forward to the Japan side of the tournament as I haven't seen like half of the performers wrestle before. That side is pretty hard for me to call but I'm guessing maybe Aja Kong or Maki Itoh makes it to the finals? I think we all know Britt Baker is making the finals of her brackets but who against? Would we really get another Rosa/Britt match? I'm going for a Britt/Riho match for the finals of the US side. Definitely an interesting tournament.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Alright_Mate said:


> Because it’s yet another tournament?
> 
> I enjoy tournaments but on this occasion I feel it’s unnecessary.
> 
> ...


People cry AEW promised sports based stuff and when they give them sports based stuff they still gripe.Tournaments are inherently sports based and womans division could use some spotlight,having a womans match featured on dynamite the next few weeks will help that.The win from britt wasnt clean they are still feuding I fully expect one of them being knocked out of the tourney from fuckery of the other.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I've done a little research and Yuka Sakazaki vs Mei Suruga should be a banger


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Matches out today?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

What’s the YouTube link to watch this later(the Japanese side)?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> What’s the YouTube link to watch this later(the Japanese side)?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


>


Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> What’s the YouTube link to watch this later(the Japanese side)?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i think just go on the youtube channel of AEW


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I have a choice between watching this and watching RAW tonight. I’ll be watching this.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Prosper said:


> I have a choice between watching this and watching RAW tonight. I’ll be watching this.


I think it’s only an hr show which starts at 7(et)so when raw starts this will be over...I think


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I wonder if they will keep airing Japanese matches after the tournament is finished or air non-tournament matches once the field shrinks


----------



## Kroem (Feb 15, 2021)

Only two more hours until the matches start! 
I think you guys are crazy if you think Emi Sakura isn't winning tonight... they have consistently put her over in the past XD


----------



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

On now


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I feel like I'm watching anime with this entrance music and characters. I like this Mei Suruga though.


----------



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

Would've liked crowd or different atmosphere to studio which has been universal since covid.

Great brain buster in first match


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Now that i think about it the winner of the tournament will probably be the only who's actually capable of going in the US right now

Also it look like Sakura went super easy on the wrestler of AEW.


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

Ok boys, I have been a dick towards most of this womens tournament, but have decided to give it a chance. I dont really know any of them from tonight. 

First match.
Started off hating it and the atmosphere and the set up looking like they are wrestling in someone's garage, but ended up really liking the match. I thought the one in red botched a bit towards the end, but the Magical flying whatever girl was really good. Loved her moveset and charisma. Overall not a bad match. That 450 of the ropes was good.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Why isn't this girl pissing and shitting


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Ryo is cool I liked her in that 6 woman tag


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

The wrestling hasn't been too bad but I don't like any of the characters


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

Second match
Sakura was great. That Veny chick was great. Guys, is it weird to say that I really believe this was the best match AEW womens division has ever given us? Like holy shit, this was really good.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Klitschko said:


> Second match
> Sakura was great. That Veny chick was great. Guys, is it weird to say that I really believe this was the best match AEW womens division has ever given us? Like holy shit, this was really good.


Veny/Sakura was pretty good, Veny has got some semi-Aleister Black like leg work 

I personally wouldn't say its the best AEW has ever had though


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Gotta say, for as much people have hyped Itoh, once you got passed the silly stuff there wasn't much to the match.


----------



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

TD Stinger said:


> Gotta say, for as much people have hyped Itoh, once you got passed the silly stuff there wasn't much to the match.


Seems pretty raw. Liked the triangle finish


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

It seems that the 4 Joshis that previously fighted in AEW will win.


----------



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

Aja got that old woman walk


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Come on Rin do it for Obito


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

AEW getting destroyed on twitter XD

For the moment only the women who have appeared on AEW in the past won....


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Maki Itoh is pretty Meh in ring but has a nice character. I think Yuka will win this.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

rbl85 said:


> AEW getting destroyed on twitter XD
> 
> For the moment only the women who have appeared on AEW in the past won....


lol they big mad about Maki Itoh


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Prosper said:


> lol they big mad about Maki Itoh


I think this tournament lost some eyeballs XD

Now Itoh already have a tournament for TJPW at the end of the month so it was impossible for her to be at Revolution


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

So in the end only the women who already worked for AEW won their match....not really fan of that.

Now that there is not only 1 surprise winner i'm not going to watch the rest of the tournament. 

Kong is probably going to win it because Shida and her had a really good match 2-3 years ago.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Had 16k watching on the YouTube


----------



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

match


rbl85 said:


> So in the end only the women who already worked for AEW won their match....not really fan of that.


Who cares?!

Only see Yuka winning. She brings exciting moves & will provide decent final


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I thought the wrestling was OK but I'm sorry the characters are cringe AF. The screaming is extremely annoying.

Mei Suruga vs Yuki Sakazaki was OK but Mei lays into the "cute anime girl" thing a little much. Didn't really like the first half but they actually turned into a solid match when it was all said and done.

Veny vs Emi Sakura was MOTN. Very good womens match here. Veny has some nice offense and she meshed very well with Emi Sakura the veteran. 

Maki Itoh coming out singing her entrance music was random but I didn't mind it. Her offense isn't that great though, she was kind of over-hyped. Again, just like Mei Suruga, the cute anime girl thing is too much. This was probably the 2nd weakest match of the night. People won't like that she lost but I can see AEW signing her in the end anyway.

Aja Kong vs Rin was OK. I like Rin's look and build but her offense was pretty generic.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Pippen94 said:


> match
> 
> Who cares?!
> 
> Only see Yuka winning. She brings exciting moves & will provide decent final


When you have to stay up until 2am you care


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Yuka vs. Mei: I thought Yuka looked pretty good with her offense. Mei's character is just a little too cutesy for me. Plus her performance overall wasn't that great to me. And honestly the whole match felt too "cutesy" for me. Felt like they were playing rather than fighting.

Veny vs. Saukra. Easily match of the show. Veny felt very unique. Flexible, athletic, etc. I could watch more of her. And Sakura was solid too.

Itoh vs. Ryo: Probably the most boring match of the night. Once you got done with Itoh's shenanigans, which admittingly were kind of funny, there wasn't much to this. Ryo didn't leave much of an impression on me.

Kong vs. Rin: Kong still looks good hitting the big moves. Rin didn't stand out much, thought she was mainly there to take a beating.



Prosper said:


> Come on Rin do it for Obito


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I feel like they could've found someone better than Aja Kong for the bracket. She can barely walk and her opponent just had to bump around her and put her over. :/


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

3rd match

Maki Itoh has a character and charisma. Cute girl too. Ok in the ring. Nothing special, but passable. Match itself was ok, and I was surprised she lost. Overall, not bad, but I didn't see all this potential that a lot of her fans were talking about.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Geeee said:


> I feel like they could've found someone better than Aja Kong for the bracket. She can barely walk and her opponent just had to bump around her and put her over. :/


Kong is probably winning the whole thing you know


----------



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

Geeee said:


> I feel like they could've found someone better than Aja Kong for the bracket. She can barely walk and her opponent just had to bump around her and put her over. :/


Pretty disappointing field actually. 
Veterans Sakura & Ryo are the best workers but I'd be disappointed if either went through to final. 
I think they sped up footage with aja match as she was moving so slow it there.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Klitschko said:


> 3rd match
> 
> Maki Itoh has a character and charisma. Cute girl too. Ok in the ring. Nothing special, but passable. Match itself was ok, and I was surprised she lost. Overall, not bad, but I didn't see all this potential that a lot of her fans were talking about.


Folk want to hit that and like sophomoric humor is my guess


----------



## The Sheik (Jul 10, 2017)

Geeee said:


> I feel like they could've found someone better than Aja Kong for the bracket. She can barely walk and her opponent just had to bump around her and put her over. :/


She's the only one in this tournament with name recognition on the Japan side.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

rbl85 said:


> Kong is probably winning the whole thing you know


Because she can't take any bumps, so literally no one can beat her?


----------



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

rbl85 said:


> Kong is probably winning the whole thing you know


Not if Tony see's that match


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1361486855695454209

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Pippen94 said:


> Not if Tony see's that match


Look Yuka is in the same tournament than Itoh at the end of the month so that means that she can't be in the US for Revolution

So that means that only Kong, Sakura or mizunami can win


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> Folk want to hit that and like sophomoric humor is my guess


Pretty much. I cant even see where she would fit in with AEW. They got some much prettier women that are also better in the ring personally. Shes really not needed.


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

I enjoyed the first three matches a lot. I agree with many of you who say Veny-Sakura was MOTN.

I was sad that Maki Itoh lost, but hopefully we haven’t seen the last of her in AEW. Veny, too.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

rbl85 said:


> Look Yuka is in the same tournament than Itoh at the end of the month so that means that she can't be in the US for Revolution
> 
> So that means that only Kong, Sakura or mizunami can win


So give us Sakura then...Kong vs Baker would be horrendous.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Klitschko said:


> Pretty much. I cant even see where she would fit in with AEW. They got some much prettier women that are also better in the ring personally. Shes really not needed.


Idk she could be another body I guess


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

ProjectGargano said:


> So give us Sakura then...*Kong vs Baker *would be horrendous.


Not going to be Baker

This tournament is just a way for Shida to defend the belt with 0 storyline

The storyline with Baker will start after Revolution.


----------



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

rbl85 said:


> Look Yuka is in the same tournament than Itoh at the end of the month so that means that she can't be in the US for Revolution
> 
> So that means that only Kong, Sakura or mizunami can win


Aja was moving like Barbara Walters getting to ring. 
To give her a ppv match would be insult to other female talent


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

So I think I was right - this tournament was just to give Shida something to do when she went home for a month. Not about using it as a vehicle to establish a newly signed Japanese talent - as the first round was won by all wrestlers who already worked AEW.

Ryo wins Japanese side now? Ryo vs Thunder Rosa Final?


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Pippen94 said:


> Aja was moving like Barbara Walters getting to ring.
> To give her a ppv match would be insult to other female talent


Shida had a great match against her and Kong wasn't moving better than today


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

rbl85 said:


> Not going to be Baker
> 
> This tournament is just a way for Shida to defend the belt with 0 storyline
> 
> The storyline with Baker will start after Revolution.


Thunder Rosa with a win in a rematch wins US bracket then? It would put them 1-1 and hold a future feud for the title when Rosa makes the 2-1 lol


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

The Sheik said:


> She's the only one in this tournament with name recognition on the Japan side.


It would be like if WWE had a tournament and randomly put Hulk Hogan in it. He has the most recognition in the US after all.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> So I think I was right - this tournament was just to give Shida something to do when she went home for a month. Not about using it as a vehicle to establish a newly signed Japanese talent - as the first round was won by all wrestlers who already worked AEW.


The problem is the majority of those women already have tournaments at the end of the month so they can't be in the US in 2 weeks


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Itoh's entire character is a subversive spoof of Japanese idol culture, which I find amusing. She's Seiko Matsuda in a John Waters film. There are certainly better workers, but her ribald persona stands out.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Emi Sakura vs Thunder Rosa would be a nice match, no doubt about it.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1361487961544531968

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Klitschko said:


> Pretty much. I cant even see where she would fit in with AEW. They got some much prettier women that are also better in the ring personally. Shes really not needed.


I think Itoh is a bit of a long-term character. Like she struggles, she subverts expectations. It's not really something you can convey in 10 minutes. Maybe a little like Bayley, where she might seem a little infantile and annoying at first but she is a multi-dimensional character and she grows on you over time. (I say this having watched a little less than an hour of Itoh footage LOL)

Also, the fact that Itoh is rude and delusional puts her way up the hotness meter for me. (not that women's wrestlers should be solely judged by how attracted to them I am)


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

I am going to grade this on a curve because wrestling in an empty building will always be missing something. 

Yuka vs Mei - This was good, but I really liked Yuka in this match. I was not a fan of her Japanese happy go lucky anime gimmick when she first came to AEW. However, there was some edge/heel tendencies in this match.

Veny vs Sakura - This was the best match of the night. Veny's size is unique and she uses it well. Emi is just a pro and just seem to have good chemistry with Veny.

Itoh vs Ryo - I wanted to like this, but I just couldn't. Maki has personality, but this is not the setting that was going to showcase that. Ryo looks like a Okada cosplayer and may look impressive on a normal show where her size comes across, but on this show she wasn't as physically imposing as Veny or Aja Kong.

Aja Kong vs Rin - Meh. Rin was very there in this match. I feel like a different opponent and she could have looked better. Aja Kong goes back and forth between physically impressive and 50 year old wrestler.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Prosper said:


> I feel like I'm watching anime with this entrance music and characters. I like this Mei Suruga though.


Way too much little kid anime feel for me very off putting


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Prosper said:


> The wrestling hasn't been too bad but I don't like any of the characters


Its like either little kids or masculine men/woman lol


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Klitschko said:


> Second match
> Sakura was great. That Veny chick was great. Guys, is it weird to say that I really believe this was the best match AEW womens division has ever given us? Like holy shit, this was really good.


Very good action in the second definetly MOTN to the point I'd like Venne in AEW(eith a better costume like i mentioned lol)


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

This tournament was trending #3 in the UK and #2 in America. I'd say this is so far a big success. I liked all 4 matches tonight. Hopefully the remaining Women on the US side also bring their A game. Sad that Maki lost but I'm sure we'll see her in AEW at some point. I'm pulling for Yuka to win the Japanese half and hopefully face Rosa or Tay in the final.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Prized Fighter said:


> I am going to grade this on a curve because wrestling in an empty building will always be missing something.
> 
> Yuka vs Mei - This was good, but I really liked Yuka in this match. I was not a fan of her Japanese happy go lucky anime gimmick when she first came to AEW. However, there was some edge/heel tendencies in this match.
> 
> ...


Well the japan side belonged on youtube lol....

First match was bad suruga looked as green as they say she was and screamed entirely too much just borderline unwatchable for me.

2nd match was alot better not a bad match at all good back and forth action decent storytelling and not too much dramatics like the 1st bout.Only thing is I couldn't stop thinking of the venne character looking like a thai prostitute made me laugh throughout the match he/she needs a better wardrobe.

3rd match was ok I mean the itoh chick is corky,funny,decent wrestler but I don't see her being a star in the states or anything she still needs alot of work the other chick is a great worker the right person won imo.

Last match was god awful kong is like andre on his last legs very slow and immobal could barely get up off the ground at points it was just not good for me.


In closing it was fun seeing new characters but really this was a tourney to reintroduce the Japanese females in AEW as all the winners were previously in AEW already aside from Kong.Im glad they didnt take up time on Dynamite or really even DARK with that it was pretty lackluster if I'm being honest. The semis should produce better in ring product I would hope cheers guys.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Veny not venne....


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Well the japan side belonged on youtube lol....
> 
> First match was bad suruga looked as green as they say she was and screamed entirely too much just borderline unwatchable for me.
> 
> ...


Kong fought already at AEW before, too.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

ProjectGargano said:


> Kong fought already at AEW before, too.


Rapshepard already pointed it out I completely forgot maybe its because shes so forgettable in ring lol.


----------



## JBLGOAT (Mar 24, 2014)

The matches should have been shorter with no build.


----------



## Kroem (Feb 15, 2021)

I've only watched the first two matches so far;

Mei vs Yuka: Some nice athletic moves but they were both babyfaces and there was no real structure or story to the match, was just wrestlers doing moves on each other until one won.

Emi Sakura vs Veny: I enjoyed this one, Sakura worked it well as a heel with the submission holds, heavy strikes, hair throws, taunts etc. to get the heat on Veny. 
Veny then had a great athletic comeback for a bit which was was stopped by Sakura pulling the ropes. I loved the finish too.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

I like her Twitter but it's embarrassing to watch Itoh in the ring. Same goes for Yuka & other tiny school girls.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I skimmed through the show except the second match.

The other three matches were nothing special but you'd take them over a Big Swole or Mel match. Mei vs. Yuka was alright.

Miyazumi beating Ito was in fact the right choice despite the simps on Twitter crying. Hierarchy is important in Japan and Miyazumi (a pro since around 2004) is above Ito (a pro since late 2016), who has a long-term character arc that means she loses a lot but keeps fighting.

Emi vs. Veny was a quality match and I'd be curious to see where people rank it on the list of all AEW women's matches as for me it'd be near the top. Also, it probably makes AEW's top 10 matches of 2021 so far. I wonder how many in this thread know that ASUKA/Veny is a trans wrestler, like Nyla Rose. Not that it's a big deal or anything, but she (they?) views herself as 'genderless' and also wrestles men. At DDT's big show last year, she was in a tag match with three other males, including Marufuji of NOAH who is quite a big name in Japan.

But most important, Veny is damn good in the ring and at 22 is an interesting option for AEW, especially given they are all for inclusion and using two trans wrestlers would probably get them good press.

IMO though, calls for AEW to sign all of these wrestlers is stupid. If you load your division with Japanese wrestlers, they then lose uniqueness because none of them are going to be cutting promos. Ito definitely has the character work to stand out, but others wouldn't besides Aja, who is middle aged now so can't do much in the ring. I'm all for rotating them in and out as novelties though. If they can get access to Stardom talents through the NJPW/Bushiroad connection, that would make things very interesting.

Kenny said we may see more of the losing group. When the borders open again, I expect we'll see a heavy international flavour again in AEW, with Kenny's remarks and Sydal saying they plan to bring in some top luchadors.

BTW, he gets a lot of hate on this board, but from what I heard Excalibur did an exceptional job as a solo commentator. It was wise of AEW to keep JR (who was pretty shit calling NJPW) and Tony Schiavone far away from this, though perhaps that women's commentator they've used on Dark a bit could have been there.


----------



## Kroem (Feb 15, 2021)

"But most important, Veny is damn good in the ring and at 22 is an interesting option for AEW" 
I agree absolutely that Veny put on a good match yesterday, but would temper that by saying that it was only one match and she had a very experienced opponent to help her look good. I think the AEW scouts should keep an eye on her for now.
AEW has a lot of green talent who can look good with the right opponent, but not necessarily lead a match and elevate their opponent. I think that's why experienced hands in Thunder Rosa and Serena Deeb arriving has been so beneficial.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Currently airing in Japanese with NJPW and DDT PBP guy Haruo Murata calling the action alongside Shida.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Kroem said:


> "But most important, Veny is damn good in the ring and at 22 is an interesting option for AEW"
> I agree absolutely that Veny put on a good match yesterday, but would temper that by saying that it was only one match and she had a very experienced opponent to help her look good. I think the AEW scouts should keep an eye on her for now.
> AEW has a lot of green talent who can look good with the right opponent, but not necessarily lead a match and elevate their opponent. I think that's why experienced hands in Thunder Rosa and Serena Deeb arriving has been so beneficial.


I think one thing about Veny, compared to say Sonny Kiss is that they incorporate their "fabulousness" much more seamlessly into their in-ring performance. Like Veny still looks like they are trying to win a fight, which I think sometimes Sonny struggles with.

Another plus would be how hilarious it would be for JR trying to use gender-neutral pronouns.


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

Overall I thought this episode of the tournament was a success. It got some attention on AEW, was trending and introduced us to some new characters. Plus some decent matches too.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

So this keeps making me think.

Excalibur reiterated on the show last night that the winner will a title shot at Revolution. There are 3 Darks and 3 Dynamites left until Revolution. There are no tournament matches announced tonight for Dark. And there's only been 1 first round match on the US side scheduled for Dynamite.

Also, if the winner is getting a shot at Revolution, you would presume that the Finals of the tournament would take place on 3/3. Which is 2 weeks from now. So in these next 2 weeks before 3/3, they will have to have 2 more 1st Round US matches, 2 2nd round US matches, and the Semi Finals on the US side. I don't know, that feels like a lot to cram into such a short amount of time.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

Wait...that huge woman Veny it's only 22?,,, that's future champion material.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

TD Stinger said:


> So this keeps making me think.
> 
> Excalibur reiterated on the show last night that the winner will a title shot at Revolution. There are 3 Darks and 3 Dynamites left until Revolution. There are no tournament matches announced tonight for Dark. And there's only been 1 first round match on the US side scheduled for Dynamite.
> 
> Also, if the winner is getting a shot at Revolution, you would presume that the Finals of the tournament would take place on 3/3. Which is 2 weeks from now. So in these next 2 weeks before 3/3, they will have to have 2 more 1st Round US matches, 2 2nd round US matches, and the Semi Finals on the US side. I don't know, that feels like a lot to cram into such a short amount of time.


Yes, it´s weird and i wanna see how they will solve this problem...it seems that was all decided and rushed some weeks ago and they now have a problem.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Well I'm glad they didnt put that silly hokey shit on live television. My god I'm actually agreeing with jim cornette here. This brings absolutely no new mass interest to the product except maybe some Japanese fans and geeks who were already watching. I realise there are cultural differences but who wants to watch this goofy shit every other week?! Fuck trans gender wresting and the pc bullshit of using gender neutral pronouns. If you want to be in a women's event call yourself a woman unless and only if your a tag team call yourself they or their ffs! The only one that had any legitimacy in the ring was kong and she is a 50 year overweight women. Little 80lb school girls and drag acts are not what is going to make wrestling appeal to the masses.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

thisissting said:


> Well I'm glad they didnt put that silly hokey shit on live television. My god I'm actually agreeing with jim cornette here. This brings absolutely no new mass interest to the product except maybe some Japanese fans and geeks who were already watching. I realise there are cultural differences but who wants to watch this goofy shit every other week?! Fuck trans gender wresting and the pc bullshit of using gender neutral pronouns. If you want to be in a women's event call yourself a woman unless and only if your a tag team call yourself they or their ffs! The only one that had any legitimacy in the ring was kong and she is a 50 year overweight women. Little 80lb school girls and drag acts are not what is going to make wrestling appeal to the masses.


You done crying ?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

TD Stinger said:


> So this keeps making me think.
> 
> Excalibur reiterated on the show last night that the winner will a title shot at Revolution. There are 3 Darks and 3 Dynamites left until Revolution. There are no tournament matches announced tonight for Dark. And there's only been 1 first round match on the US side scheduled for Dynamite.
> 
> Also, if the winner is getting a shot at Revolution, you would presume that the Finals of the tournament would take place on 3/3. Which is 2 weeks from now. So in these next 2 weeks before 3/3, they will have to have 2 more 1st Round US matches, 2 2nd round US matches, and the Semi Finals on the US side. I don't know, that feels like a lot to cram into such a short amount of time.


They’re gonna need to incorporate DARK. Do both first round women’s matches next week on DARK and both semi finals matches on next weeks Dynamite. On March 3rd do the finals. This is probably the best way to go about it if they want to do the title match at Revolution.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

I don't see why this tournament can't be spread out, why rush things. 

This week - Riho v Deeb

Next week - Tay v Nyla 

Go home show - Britt v Anna 

Revolution - Rosa v Riho and Tay v Britt - both PPV level matches 

Dynamite after Revolution do the final of the US side, then a week later have the final, then the title match at the next Dynamite special or even stretch it out until double or nothing. 

Tay/Nyla and Britt/Anna simply have to be in Dynamite, they can't go on Dark or Youtube. Britt/Anna especially is a face of the division v future face of the division match which will be a title feud in a couple of years. No way that's not going on Dynamite, they could even do that match at Revolution.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Apparently the winner vs. Shida will be on the PPV. At least that is what Meltzer is reported to have said (haven't listened to his show).

Perhaps they'll make Dark a special edition focusing on it or something.


----------



## Tell em' Hawk! (Sep 24, 2013)

Well.... That Japan show was something.

First time seeing Sakura not dressesed like a complete twat in her Freddie Mercury costume like I'd seen in AEW. Really enjoyed her match with Veny, who equally impressed me with some nice moves. 

First time seeing Maki Itoh. Followed her on twitter for ages and finally got to see what the fuss was about. I can best describe her as:

Character/presentation 10
Wrestling ability 3

She's like the Anti Bret Hart, but you know what, there's something very likable. She's a refreshing change from the girls in WWE who seem void of any personality. Would like to see her bck again in front of a proper US crowd. I reckon she'd be over huge. Win or lose. 

Anyway, an easy watch this week and a refreshing change to see some decent women's wrestling. Don't really care who wins it but Well done.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Prosper said:


> They’re gonna need to incorporate DARK. Do both first round women’s matches next week on DARK and both semi finals matches on next weeks Dynamite. On March 3rd do the finals. This is probably the best way to go about it if they want to do the title match at Revolution.


I mean as things currently stand, unless they put some of the other tournament matches on the US Side on Monday with the Japanese matches (which could honestly happen) they would have to do something like:

2/23 Dark: 2 US 1st Round matches
2/24 Dynamite: 2 2nd Round matches
3/2 Dark: Semifinals on the US side
3/3: Tournament finals

We'll see what they do, but pacing of this tournament is weird.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Thought it was absolutely awful


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

rbl85 said:


> You done crying ?


Jog on.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Aedubya said:


> Thought it was absolutely awful


I agree, is the Japanese mens stuff as silly and bad as the womens? Don't think I'll be going out of my way to watch any more of it. Hornswaggle and great khali type of stuff.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

thisissting said:


> Jog on.


Can't run anymore.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I thought it was an easy watch too. I wasn't really sure what I was expecting but I enjoyed it overall.

My favourite match was Veny/Sakura, some good spots and wrestling. It didn't really have any 'silly' spots in the match either. Veny's entrance song was a bop though, I loved it.

Maki Itoh was decent, I was expecting to be wowed as I've heard her mentioned many times but she wasn't anything special in my opinion. She definitely has the presentation down though and she is cute so I can see why people really her.

Aja Kong still wrestling though lmao! I think Rin Kadokura did well against her though.

A lot of people who are dissing the Japanese style matches just haven't watched any Japanese wrestling before. There definitely is a huge cultural difference especially when it comes to Japanese women's wrestling. That's just the way it is.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> Had 16k watching on the YouTube


*I guarantee less than half next week.*


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *I guarantee less than half next week.*


Maybe even less than half


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Alvarez is reporting the Japanese bracket winner will become a regular on AEW. With the winner having to come Stateside it won't be for a one and done. This means Ryo or Yuka IMO and I lean towards the former and she offers something a little different and it has been mentioned she was going to retire in 2019 before AEW contacted her about working. I figure she'd be more open to a move Stateside to shake things up a bit in her career.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Alvarez is reporting the Japanese bracket winner will become a regular on AEW. With the winner having to come Stateside it won't be for a one and done. This means Ryo or Yuka IMO and I lean towards the former and she offers something a little different and it has been mentioned she was going to retire in 2019 before AEW contacted her about working. I figure she'd be more open to a move Stateside to shake things up a bit in her career.


Mizunami face Kong in the next round right ?


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *I guarantee less than half next week.*


Those hokey ass Japanese girls did themselves no favors, some really weird anime fucking shit lol.It was like anime characters and masculine woman character wise it was pretty fucking awful especially the first match with the girl who kept screaming. 

In ring action was good in 2 matches and 2 matches were terrible thank God this wasn't on dynamite.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Alvarez is reporting the Japanese bracket winner will become a regular on AEW. With the winner having to come Stateside it won't be for a one and done. This means Ryo or Yuka IMO and I lean towards the former and she offers something a little different and it has been mentioned she was going to retire in 2019 before AEW contacted her about working. I figure she'd be more open to a move Stateside to shake things up a bit in her career.


Interesting. Of the 2 I'd pick Yuka for her high flying style. Ryo left no impact on me in her match.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

TD Stinger said:


> Interesting. Of the 2 I'd pick Yuka for her high flying style. Ryo left no impact on me in her match.


Yuka have a tournament in japan at the end of the month


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Alvarez is reporting the Japanese bracket winner will become a regular on AEW. With the winner having to come Stateside it won't be for a one and done. This means Ryo or Yuka IMO and I lean towards the former and she offers something a little different and it has been mentioned she was going to retire in 2019 before AEW contacted her about working. I figure she'd be more open to a move Stateside to shake things up a bit in her career.


*I'm tired of them hiring Joshis to have flat matches. We need Itoh to spice up the personality side of their women's division.*


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *I'm tired of them hiring Joshis to have flat matches. We need Itoh to spice up the personality side of their women's division.*


Mizunami have a lot of personality too


----------



## tower_ (Nov 19, 2020)

Yuka's career has pretty much plateaued in Japan after her second run as champ in her org. She's also not that young and has slowed down a bit (does a lot more mat wrestling than high flying stuff than even back when she debuted with AEW)

This would probably be the time for her to come over and do a run for a year or two before retirement but unless they're really working the kayfabe that doesnt appear to be in the cards. I believe she's either dating or married to a DDT wrestler so that may be a factor.

Mizunami is not someone who will ever get over in the States in any regard but I suppose of the remaining competitors it's better than Emi Sakura or an immobile, ancient Aja Kong


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

tower_ said:


> Yuka's career has pretty much plateaued in Japan after her second run as champ in her org. *She's also not that young* and has slowed down a bit (does a lot more mat wrestling than high flying stuff than even back when she debuted with AEW)
> 
> This would probably be the time for her to come over and do a run for a year or two before retirement but unless they're really working the kayfabe that doesnt appear to be in the cards. I believe she's either dating or married to a DDT wrestler so that may be a factor.
> 
> Mizunami is not someone who will ever get over in the States in any regard but I suppose of the remaining competitors it's better than Emi Sakura or an immobile, ancient Aja Kong


We don't know her age so.....

In Japan a lot of them debut when they are really young


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

I got Britt vs Rosa in the final!


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> I got Britt vs Rosa in the final!


But who vs who in the real final ?


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

I don't understand how will they do it. 2 matches from the first round monday. Then on next dynamite we have one of the US semifinals. How about the other semifinal from US, the final from US and the tournament final for 3March show?


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

ProjectGargano said:


> I don't understand how will they do it. 2 matches from the first round monday. Then on next dynamite we have one of the US semifinals. How about the other semifinal from US, the final from US and the tournament final for 3March show?


They will announce the 2nd semi final once the 2 monday matches care done


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Yeah, kind of figured this would happen. I mean, AEW could have had these tournament matches happen a couple of weeks earlier. Or, or, and hear me out here, maybe have 2 tournament matches on Dynamite.

But instead they took their time and now have to sprint to the finish. Not the best look if I'm being honest.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

rbl85 said:


> They will announce the 2nd semi final once the 2 monday matches care done


No, because the semi final announced (US) was the one with the matches that don't happened yet. They didn't announced Riho vs Thunder Rosa.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

ProjectGargano said:


> No, because the semi final announced (US) was the one with the matches that don't happened yet. They didn't announced Riho vs Thunder Rosa.


?


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Riho will win the tourney and defeat Shida


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

rbl85 said:


> ?


Yes, for next week dynamite they announced the match resulting from Nyla vs Tay and Anna vs Britt. Not Riho vs Thunder Rosa.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

ProjectGargano said:


> Yes, for next week dynamite they announced the match resulting from Nyla vs Tay and Anna vs Britt. Not Riho vs Thunder Rosa.


Rosa is stuck because of the snow so that mean that they couldn't film Riho vs Rosa


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

rbl85 said:


> Rosa is stuck because of the snow so that mean that they couldn't film Riho vs Rosa


Oh i didn't knew that. I wonder how will they do then, to make Riho vs Rosa.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Even though I now know who wins after reading the spoilers, looking forward to this match! It could be as good as Serena vs. Riho.

Nice to see them run a special for it, although it is Dynamite and PPV worthy.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1362927601384357896


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Honestly, I feel like this tournament would have been better had they done it after Revolution and built it to Double or Nothing. Then they would have had 2 months and probably could have gotten this all on Dynamite (the US side that is). And instead of doing the finals on the go home show to Revolution, they could do it a few weeks before DON and build up the match with Shida as opposed to going right to it.

With the way they're doing it now they're cramming in over a month of content into a couple of weeks.

As far as Rosa vs. Riho goes, I mean it's cool they're getting their own spotlight but it also feels like it will get lost in the shuffle due to the fact it's airing by itself and on a Sunday.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## shadow_spinner (Dec 6, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1361396302941204480


----------



## shadow_spinner (Dec 6, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1362999039927619586


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

shadow_spinner said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1361396302941204480


Yeah.. That doesn´t say anything about TNT only wanting one women´s match per show like some other poster insinuated


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

yeahright2 said:


> Yeah.. That doesn´t say anything about TNT only wanting one women´s match per show like some other poster insinuated


For me it sound more like "guys if you make enough noise maybe even TNT will ask to have more women matches"


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

rbl85 said:


> For me it sound more like "guys if you make enough noise maybe even TNT will ask to have more women matches"


AEW Women´s revolution? It worked for WWE for a while.
But really, it´s not TNT people has to voice their opinion to, they´re not booking the show.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

When you see Yuka's face you instantly think "must protect" XD


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Poor Ryo, making the match alone. Aja Kong doesn't move.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Yuka against Ryo is going to be great but there is 0 suspens


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Madi is botching so much...


----------



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

Madi being student of Rosa is nice touch.


----------



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

ProjectGargano said:


> Poor Ryo, making the match alone. Aja Kong doesn't move.


Aja protected with finish & aew rarely does non pin results


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Why will Emi Sakura face Mei Suruga in that 6 womens match with Shida?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Was that the first countout in AEW history?

So Ryo or Yuka are likely to get a full time deal with AEW? Ryo would probably suit as another monster type, but Yuka could be a tag partner for Shida.


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

I’m 100% Team Yuka. I hope she meets Shida at Revolution.

Cool six-woman tag match on Sunday. With Maki Itoh!

Not to be mean, but Ryo looks like Kensuke Sasaki.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Is the TJPW tournament a live one ?


----------



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

3venflow said:


> Was that the first countout in AEW history?
> 
> So Ryo or Yuka are likely to get a full time deal with AEW? Ryo would probably suit as another monster type, but Yuka could be a tag partner for Shida.


Butler & Avalon did double countout on dark


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

3venflow said:


> Was that the first countout in AEW history?
> 
> So Ryo or Yuka are likely to get a full time deal with AEW? Ryo would probably suit as another monster type, but Yuka could be a tag partner for Shida.


No peter Avalon and Brandon Cutler had a double count out in their feud on DARK lol.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

What was the point of doing the tournament if Yuka wins it all.

Why couldnt you have just booked Shida vs Yuka from the start seems pointless this entire thing

Considering shes already known to the audience


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I thought the 1st 2 matches were really good.

I really like Nia's leg based offense on Tay to combat her kicks. And Tay played a good David to Nyla's Goliath. Every time I see Tay in AEW, all I think is "man, NXT fucked up there." She could be doing really good things for them right now. But, AEW's gain.

Sakura's character now is so much better than what it was before the pandemic in AEW. The Freddie Mercury cosplay was just annoying to me. Now she seems very regal and self centered and she does that well. And in the ring, she works like a veteran. And Yuka is the perfect underdog babyface. These 2 worked really well together and I'd love to see more.

Ryo vs. Aja felt like it would never end. And I get it, Aja is older now. And I get the match that they were having. And I liked some of the big moves. But God this went like 15 minutes and it would have been better at 5. And the finish? Like, is Ryo's gimmick is that she has a hard head? Because she got hit with the trash can outside the ring, no DQ by the way. But then she still beats Aja back to the ring to knock her down. I don't know man, this was just weird.

Britt vs. Rosa's student felt like it should have just been a 2 minute squash. Instead they extended it. Britt looked good, her opponent not so much. At least it added fuel the fire of Britt vs. Rosa.

I'm very curious to see how Nyla vs. Britt plays out.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

rbl85 said:


> Is the TJPW tournament a live one ?


The first round was 21 February and the finals 6 of March. Live yes.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

TD Stinger said:


> I thought the 1st 2 matches were really good.
> 
> I really like *Nia*'s leg based offense on Tay to combat her kicks. And Tay played a good David to Nyla's Goliath. Every time I see Tay in AEW, all I think is "man, NXT fucked up there." She could be doing really good things for them right now. But, AEW's gain.
> 
> ...


XD


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Oracle said:


> What was the point of doing the tournament if Yuka wins it all.
> 
> Why couldnt you have just booked Shida vs Yuka from the start seems pointless this entire thing
> 
> Considering shes already known to the audience


Yuka will lose. She has a tournament in Japan 6 of March.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

rbl85 said:


> XD




Eh, not changing it.


----------



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

Oracle said:


> What was the point of doing the tournament if Yuka wins it all.
> 
> Why couldnt you have just booked Shida vs Yuka from the start seems pointless this entire thing
> 
> Considering shes already known to the audience


Expose & showcase other talent


----------



## 45banshee (Jan 7, 2019)

For those who want to see the eliminated participants again, especially Maki Itoh 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1364022070405963778


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Heel side has a big advantage since Mei Suruga literally just attacked Shida and also, Rin Kadokura got squashed in her match


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

Rosa/Tay was better than the first match they had. I was hoping the spoilers were false. Nyla looked good but she didn't need to win this match. 

Ryo/Aka Kong went a bit too long for my liking and the finish didn't make much sense. 

Yuka/emi was a decent match, i like this gimmick of emi's much better than her old Freddy mercury gimmick. Yuka was the right winner here and we got to see Shida at the end which I can't complain about.

Britt/Madi is what it was considering it was a last minute put together match, perhaps if Anna was there she could've been "Kayfabe injured" by Britt before the start of the match and was giving a bye, which would've given her more heel heat than this, and they could've had Tay beat Nyla and coming for revenge for her friend, missed opportunity. Thunder Rosa probably screws her over against Nyla but it would've made far more sense if it was Tay in the match. Heel v heel doesn't make much sense.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Only watched the American matches this week.

Tay vs Rose was pretty good. That pump-handle DDT from Tay looked great. Nyla didn't need to beat her though, this could have been an awesome win for Tay. She could've went on to face Britt this week on Dynamite in what may have been a banger. Britt vs Madi was thrown together last minute but nice win for Britt I guess.

We will see this week if those spoilers were true or not.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

Prosper said:


> Only watched the American matches this week.
> 
> Tay vs Rose was pretty good. That pump-handle DDT from Tay looked great. Nyla didn't need to beat her though, this could have been an awesome win for Tay. She could've went on to face Britt this week on Dynamite in what may have been a banger. Britt vs Madi was thrown together last minute but nice win for Britt I guess.
> 
> We will see this week if those spoilers were true or not.


I think they could've used Anna Jays injury as a storyline and been more creative about it. Basically they should've just kept it as Britt v Anna but as Anna is making her way to the ring Britt attacks her (same as what she did to Madi ) and Kayfabe injure her shoulder, and just have Britt advance because Anna is unable to compete, either that or just have Britt attack her backstage or something. That way you get more heel heat on Britt since she's responsible for her injury and it gives Britt 2 future feuds, one with Tay since Tay would be pissed at Britt because she put her friend on the shelf and one with Anna, they could've made Anna a huge sympathetic babyface coming for revenge against the biggest female heel in the division and by the time Anna comes back Britt will possibly be champ by this point so could've been a great title feud as well. Bit of a missed opportunity I think.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

taker1986 said:


> I think they could've used Anna Jays injury as a storyline and been more creative about it. Basically they should've just kept it as Britt v Anna but as Anna is making her way to the ring Britt attacks her (same as what she did to Madi ) and Kayfabe injure her shoulder, and just have Britt advance because Anna is unable to compete, either that or just have Britt attack her backstage or something. That way you get more heel heat on Britt since she's responsible for her injury and it gives Britt 2 future feuds, one with Tay since Tay would be pissed at Britt because she put her friend on the shelf and one with Anna, they could've made Anna a huge sympathetic babyface coming for revenge against the biggest female heel in the division and by the time Anna comes back Britt will possibly be champ by this point so could've been a great title feud as well. Bit of a missed opportunity I think.


Yeah they definitely could have done more with it. Anna will for sure be a big babyface for the womens division when she returns though.


----------



## Kroem (Feb 15, 2021)

At the start I was joking that Sakura would go all the way remembering her horrible gimmick, but she has really impressed with her heel work this tournament!
Why wasn't she always working as this queen bitch version of herself from the beginning? I was actually really sad to see her go out.

I don't think booking a babyface vs babyface title match, where they are both polite and you don't mind who wins, is going to be that exciting.
Now I'm hoping the finals is Britt vs Shida. I love everyone's ideas about using Anna Jay's injury better to get heat on Britt, defo a wasted opportunity.


----------



## Dorian Grey (Feb 23, 2021)

Disapointed with Nyla beating Tay. Tay had built up a run of wins over the last few months wheras Nyla has only done the odd backstage appearance and so the momentum Tay had goes out the window and she has to start again from scratch!?.. Nyla lost to Shida in her last title match and has done nothing since so all that does is display a 'big wrestler comes back anytime and wins' mentaility. Agree with the commnets of Brit 'injuring' Anna to build heat on her; definetly an oppertunity missed.
AEW writers do seem to start storylines and then have no real idea where to take them (ie Ali leaving B&B to join QT and then just returning with no major story push..).


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

I wasn't impressed by Japanese women's wrestling after last week but forced myself to watch the 2 matches this time. Haven't changed my opinion its hokey shit that would fit well in the UK 80s watching giant haystacks and big daddy. First match they lacked the basics of wrestling neither could sell well and while on the floor you see them opening an eye to see where the other was. The small one is completely unbelievable. The second match was two slow slobs no selling each other half the time. One screeching like a banshee. All the posing to camera is really annoying as well. I don't mind the experiment for a change but it's all pretty bizarre stuff.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Dorian Grey said:


> Disapointed with Nyla beating Tay. Tay had built up a run of wins over the last few months wheras Nyla has only done the odd backstage appearance and so the momentum Tay had goes out the window and she has to start again from scratch!?.. Nyla lost to Shida in her last title match and has done nothing since so all that does is display a 'big wrestler comes back anytime and wins' mentaility. Agree with the commnets of Brit 'injuring' Anna to build heat on her; definetly an oppertunity missed.
> AEW writers do seem to start storylines and then have no real idea where to take them (ie Ali leaving B&B to join QT and then just returning with no major story push..).


Anna was signing autographs for like 3 hours the other night but not in an official aew merch event. Maybe hurt it there! Think she has a history of shoulder issues.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

Since I haven't been a fan of how they have handle this tournament from a stories perspective, I have concentrated only on the individual match quality. I have actually been impressed in that regard. It sucks that a lot of thesw matches aren't in front of a crowd or even worst, they are in a crowdless warehouse in Japan. I really think both of Emi Sakura's matches would have done well in front a live crowd. Yuka as well. Emi's new queen gimmick is a nice change up from the Fred Mercury cosplay. I hope she keeps the other Joshi's as the royal subjects. Maybe add an native English speaker as her royal orator.

The Nyla/Conti match was actually pretty good and I was surprised that they had chemistry. Britt's match was what it was. I did like the drawing on her opponents face to look like Thunder Rosa.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

May I just say, Tay Conti is going to be a star.

What a talent


----------



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

Did anybody notice crowd popping for Britt Baker's comeback in match vs Nyla?? 
Her character is that of heel but she's very entertaining at it.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Pippen94 said:


> Did anybody notice crowd popping for Britt Baker's comeback in match vs Nyla??
> Her character is that of heel but she's very entertaining at it.


On tape show they add noises from the crowd


----------



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

rbl85 said:


> On tape show they had noises from the crowd


I thought audio was just turned up. Been doing that every week


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Pippen94 said:


> I thought audio was just turned up. Been doing that every week


The audio is turned up but sometime you can clearly hear that the sound made by "the crowd" is too perfect to be true in comparison with the live weeks


----------



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

Well I'll be..


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Watching the taped shows they usually come off better mainly because even though there's no crowd, the crowd noise is always usually pretty high. It can be a bit jarring at times though it does help, as previously mentioned.



Spoiler: Tournament



Anyways, given the Spoilers saying Nyla will advance to the Finals, I imagine someone from the Japanese side will win. I want that to be Yuka, but apparently she'll be in another tournament when Revolution is happening. So I guess it will be Ryo.....eh? Ryo's not bad but she's not really what I would call the most dynamic performer either.


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

All these women matches in this tournament have been really good so far. You have to question why they've not been given more air time. Britt Baker / Nyla Rose was the stand out match of the show last night.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

So, how can an European fan watch this?


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

ProjectGargano said:


> So, how can an European fan watch this?


I honestly don't know for sure, but one of these links might work:









AEW All Out 2021 PPV


Be the best AEW All Out 2021 PPV fan you can be with Bleacher Report. Keep up with the latest storylines, expert analysis, highlights, scores and more.




live.bleacherreport.com













All Elite Wrestling


Be the best AEW fan you can be with Bleacher Report. Keep up with the latest storylines, expert analysis, highlights, scores and more.




bleacherreport.com


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

TD Stinger said:


> I honestly don't know for sure, but one of these links might work:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks mate! But it says that "This website is not available in your territory, but occasionally we'll stream events internationally." 😢


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

ProjectGargano said:


> Thanks mate! But it says that "This website is not available in your territory, but occasionally we'll stream events internationally." 😢


Well, I tried, lol. I would think it would be somewhere on AEW's social media


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

AEW Women's Eliminator Tournament | Bleacher Report

this is it


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

rbl85 said:


> AEW Women's Eliminator Tournament | Bleacher Report
> 
> this is it


It says the same thing...


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

They said it would be worldwide but it seems geolocked for those outside of North America.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

What a massive flop this was...and we could have seen Riho vs Thunder on dynamite.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

3venflow said:


> They said it would be worldwide but it seems geolocked for those outside of North America.


I'm watching in France

But yep it's seems to not work anymore, sorry


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

rbl85 said:


> I'm watching in France
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1366175587019206658


Look at the replies of the tweet..lol


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

3venflow said:


> They said it would be worldwide but it seems geolocked for those outside of North America.


Where did they say that? All I have seen is it will be on Bleacher Report. It is.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

ripcitydisciple said:


> Where did they say that? All I have seen is it will be on Bleacher Report. It is.


I think Khan said it


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

ripcitydisciple said:


> Where did they say that? All I have seen is it will be on Bleacher Report. It is.


TK said that.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

I believe B/R is known to fucking things up


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Full show now on AEW YouTube.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

3venflow said:


> Full show now on AEW YouTube.


not seeing it


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

rbl85 said:


> not seeing it


It was deleted...maybe they will post after the end.


----------



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

3venflow said:


> Full show now on AEW YouTube.


No


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

They just took it down, must have been a mistake. I skimmed through it and saw who won but won't post spoilers.

Perhaps they'll reupload as a 'live' stream.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Does this work? TK said it does, lol.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Yes it's the complete show


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Huh, wonder if they put it on Youtube because of technical problems. Weird they uploaded the full thing and not a live stream.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

rbl85 said:


> I think Khan said it


On which twitter page? His Personal or the three or four AEW related ones? I saw the tweet that was just posted, Was their another before then?


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Maybe you need to install the app to see it


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

ripcitydisciple said:


> On which twitter page? His Personal or the three or four AEW related ones? I saw the tweet that was just posted, Was their another before then?


Khan just tweeted that B/R promised him that it will be free for international viewers but since it's not the case he put the matches on youtube


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

3venflow said:


> Does this work? TK said it does, lol.


It does for me but I live in the states if it does for you guys is another story.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Yep so those spoilers were true, thanks to the youtube video i don't have to lose my time watching the whole show.

Goodnight guys


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

rbl85 said:


> Khan just tweeted that B/R promised him that it will be free for international viewers but since it's not the case he put the matches on youtube


That's fucked up by B/R considering the only reason it is on B/R is because TNT want's AEW content on their other platforms and it is 'to strengthen the relationship between AEW and TNT.'

This seems counterproductive of that objective.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

ripcitydisciple said:


> That's fucked up by B/R considering the only reason it is on B/R is because TNT want's AEW content on their other platforms and it is 'to strengthen the relationship between AEW and TNT.'
> 
> This seems counterproductive of that objective.


I wonder if you need to get the app to be able to watch it


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

rbl85 said:


> I wonder if you need to get the app to be able to watch it


I don't think that would matter if you were watching on computer or smart tv. Wouldn't their still be a geolock? Unless you had a VPN.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

The god of piss did some singing and dancing.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

The spoilers really killed that tournament for me, knowing who was winning i just got to the end of each match to see if the spoilers were true


----------



## shadow_spinner (Dec 6, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1366180403413934082


----------



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

Preferred Deeb & Riho as it was wrestled in different style & they seemed to add new spots they haven't used in yet in aew.
Riho & Rosa just ran through their usual spots.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Two Sheds said:


> The god of piss did some singing and dancing.


She did last match too that's her intro lol


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

rbl85 said:


> The spoilers really killed that tournament for me, knowing who was winning i just got to the end of each match to see if the spoilers were true


And that's why you don't read spoilers LMFAO .....


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Really good match between Rosa and Riho. It didn’t reach the level of Deeb/Riho though. 

Thunder Rosa vs Nyla Rose should be great.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

I'm a huge AEW fan and this tournament was a dud the booking was fucking stupid and pointless there was no need for a tournament to get these results. 

Was hoping for atleast some impact chicks coming over and stirring up some shit, or maybe a push of one of the rising girls.....nope.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

That maki itoh chick is fucking annoying btw.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> I'm a huge AEW fan and this tournament was a dud the booking was fucking stupid and pointless there was no need for a tournament to get these results.
> 
> Was hoping for atleast some impact chicks coming over and stirring up some shit, or maybe a push of one of the rising girls.....nope.


Terrible decision-making. It's a shame because the matches were almost all bangers on the American side. I mean who wants to see Shida vs Ryo on PPV? That's clearly what they're building to.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Prosper said:


> Terrible decision-making. It's a shame because the matches were almost all bangers on the American side. I mean who wants to see Shida vs Ryo on PPV? That's clearly what they're building to.


Riho lost but that would've been a good match


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Riho lost but that would've been a good match


I would have taken Riho vs Shida over Ryo vs Shida for sure assuming Riho was on the Japanese side


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Rosa SHOULD win the US Side. Although I suspect Ryo is winning the whole tournament in the end.

Which I’d be totally cool with.


----------



## tower_ (Nov 19, 2020)

Riho needs to be banned from using the 619. She performs it horribly


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Prosper said:


> Terrible decision-making. It's a shame because the matches were almost all bangers on the American side. I mean who wants to see Shida vs Ryo on PPV? That's clearly what they're building to.


Riho lost its rosa vs rose winner faces mizunami in finals


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Riho lost its rosa vs rose winner faces mizunami in finals


Never mind I misread lol I agree


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

I’m bummed that Yuka didn’t at least advance to the finals, but that’s okay. It’s been a pretty awesome tournament with lots of great matches. 

At the Double or Nothing PPV, I’d like to see a Royal Rumble-style battle royal with about 20 women for the AEW title: Shida, Britt, Nyla, Penelope, Tay, Jade, Abadon, Riho, Rosa, Serena, Ivelisse, Diamanté, Velvet, Bunny, Yuka, Maki Itoh, Rosemary, Bea, Veny and Kris (if she can come back by then).


----------



## oglop44 (Oct 10, 2019)

JasmineAEW said:


> At the Double or Nothing PPV, I’d like to see a Royal Rumble-style battle royal with about 20 women for the AEW title: Shida, Britt, Nyla, Penelope, Tay, Jade, Abadon, Riho, Rosa, Serena, Ivelisse, Diamanté, Velvet, Bunny, Yuka, Maki Itoh, Rosemary, Bea, Veny and Kris (if she can come back by then).


For a shot at the title maybe. When Shida loses, it has to be clean imo to make the next champion look strong. She is the longest reigning AEW champion after all!

I think it's been a good tournament overall. A lot of the Japanese stuff does nothing for me but I did get a few chuckles out of it. Ryo feels like a good pick to win overall. Sakura has a ready made feud with Shida for later so doesn't need the win. Kong was just there to put someone over. And yuka is already over big with the AEW crowd. So Ryo is the "project" here. Hopefully she has 2 big performances with Nyla and Shida.

Still expect Shida to win though! Next champion has to be Britt, Rosa or Deeb surely


----------



## oglop44 (Oct 10, 2019)

Also should be noted, this tournament was designed to (give Shida a holiday and) piggy back off the hype for the big stardom show, try and get some Japanese eyes on the AEW product. Will be interesting to hear if they've had any success on that front.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> And that's why you don't read spoilers LMFAO .....


Even without the spoilers i knew the winner of the japanese side


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

A year ago I would have been down on Nyla getting this far but in 2021, I think she's been pretty good in this tournament. So I don't have a problem with her getting this far, and I expect a good match with Rosa vs. Nyla.

If Nyla does win, I do wonder how she would match up with Ryo. That would either be a great slug fest or an awkward brawl.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Cage wants AEW to sign ALL of the women and basically said they're better than AEW and WWE women.

Personally, I don't think that's realistic. The match was awesome, but you can't sign 6-8 Japanese women's wrestlers for an American promotion IMO. Just bring them in as guests now and then, maybe sign Itoh given the craze surrounding her. They could also use them under an AEW Japan banner and do streaming shows.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1366191549852229635


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

3venflow said:


> Cage wants AEW to sign ALL of the women and basically said they're better than AEW and WWE women.
> 
> Personally, I don't think that's realistic. The match was awesome, but you can't sign 6-8 Japanese women's wrestlers for an American promotion IMO. Just bring them in as guests now and then, maybe sign Itoh given the craze surrounding her. They could also use them under an AEW Japan banner and do streaming shows.
> 
> ...


I don´t think Cage really want all those women as wrestlers in AEW.. Maybe he´s hoping for a little "backstage action"?

Unless they do an AEWARK Japan show, signing all of them would be a waste of money.. Like you said, a guest appearance here and there would be way to go.

But no to Itoh. You don´t want another tiny Japanese girl when you have Riho. -Especially not one who play on people´s various strange fetishes. (I´m not condemning people´s sex life, People like what they like)


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

It's night and day between Riho and Itoh


----------



## thorwold (Dec 19, 2015)

Honestly results wise this thing has been something of a downer for me. Some really good matches in here and there, but... I mean Rosa and Nyla? Shida already beat both of them, and convincingly too. Leads me to assume Ryo is the winner, and... I mean I don't know anything about her, so maybe someone can educate me, but I expected her to lose her first round, her second round, and the final  she's a good worker, but doesn't strike me as someone they're going to go all in on, so... Was this whole thing just set up for Shida to go over? Seems unlikely too.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

thorwold said:


> Honestly results wise this thing has been something of a downer for me. Some really good matches in here and there, but... I mean Rosa and Nyla? Shida already beat both of them, and convincingly too. Leads me to assume Ryo is the winner, and... I mean I don't know anything about her, so maybe someone can educate me, but I expected her to lose her first round, her second round, and the final  she's a good worker, but doesn't strike me as someone they're going to go all in on, so... Was this whole thing just set up for Shida to go over? Seems unlikely too.


Shida is going to be champ until Double or Nothing so her facing Ryo is just a way to give her a win and a good match without her beating a top contender


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Thought the whole thing was bland


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

3venflow said:


> Cage wants AEW to sign ALL of the women and basically said they're better than AEW and WWE women.
> 
> Personally, I don't think that's realistic. The match was awesome, but you can't sign 6-8 Japanese women's wrestlers for an American promotion IMO. Just bring them in as guests now and then, maybe sign Itoh given the craze surrounding her. They could also use them under an AEW Japan banner and do streaming shows.
> 
> ...


The japanese chicks scream Waaaaay too much man it's like watching fucking dragon ball z LMFAO.

They all have some upside (except that slug kong)but really the characters are too anime to catch on in the states.Maki itoh has some potential but there again her character is kinda annoying but in small doses she could be fun I guess. 

Joshi wrestling is definetly an acquired taste.


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

So Serena Deeb beat Thunder Rosa (before the tourney), Riho beat Serena Deeb, and Thunder Rosa beat Riho. I'm really bummed we're getting Shida vs Nyla for another PPV, but that could be an interesting Triple Threat if they build to it a bit more.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Cage being thrilled they got all their moves in, is the most Brian Cage shit ever [emoji23]


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Ryo Mizunami is awesome. How nobody is talking about her. She is a beast. She vs Nyla should be great.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Shock Street said:


> So Serena Deeb beat Thunder Rosa (before the tourney), Riho beat Serena Deeb, and Thunder Rosa beat Riho. I'm really bummed we're getting Shida vs Nyla for another PPV, but that could be an interesting Triple Threat if they build to it a bit more.


You know that Nyla have to beat Mizunami right ?


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

Streamable Video


Watch this video on Streamable.




streamable.com


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)

ProjectGargano said:


> Ryo Mizunami is awesome. How nobody is talking about her. She is a beast. She vs Nyla should be great.


I wasn't that familiar with Mizunami, but she's grown on me throughout the tournament. Love the gimmick. She stands out from the other joshis with her look. And has a real charisma.


----------



## 45banshee (Jan 7, 2019)

Idk what Brian Cage saw but it was alright. Not the worse but no where near on the level he's gushing about. 

Besides looks like AEW would censor Maki Itoh. She didn't throw up one middle finger in her to matches. If she were to sign they probably tell her to tone down her social media to


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

45banshee said:


> Idk what Brian Cage saw but it was alright. Not the worse but no where near on the level he's gushing about.
> 
> Besides looks like AEW would censor Maki Itoh.* She didn't throw up one middle finger in her to matches*. If she were to sign they probably tell her to tone down her social media to


If not being allowed to throw up 1 middle finger is hurting your character that much then that mean that your character was pretty weak.


----------



## 45banshee (Jan 7, 2019)

rbl85 said:


> If not being allowed to throw up 1 middle finger is hurting your character that much then that mean that your character was pretty weak.


I still enjoyed Maki in the matches but toning her down she would lose some of her personality and charm and whats makes Maki Maki. The best example is of course Stone Cold. Could you imagine in this day and age if Stone Cold was in his prime now in the PG era he wouldn't be allowed to flip Vince McMahon or Mike Tyson off. His Ohh Hell Yeah might be changed to Oh Heck Yeah. I don't think Stone Cold would be as popular adopting to PG product.

When Shotzi signed to WWE I was a little worried they would tell her to be a little more kid friendly. No more ballsy badass. Thankfully in NXT she still can. Might be a different story if she goes to the main roster 

I don't think many want to see Maki Itoh tone down her social media posts. Her being vulgar is what makes her stand out from the rest.

Being signed to AEW they might tell her to


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I don't think middle fingers are a problem in AEW, seen plenty of them, especially from Moxley. The 'F' word is definitely not allowed, but there's been some pretty bad language on Dynamite too.


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

rbl85 said:


> You know that Nyla have to beat Mizunami right ?


Yeah and she's going to.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

ProjectGargano said:


> Ryo Mizunami is awesome. How nobody is talking about her. She is a beast. She vs Nyla should be great.


I've yet to really get into her. I think she has a cool look and I like her slug fest style. But when I've watched all of her matches, I just don't really get invested in them like I did with some of the others.



Shock Street said:


> Yeah and she's going to.


You think Nyla is winning? I mean, it's obviously possible but I'd be shocked if all of this just lead to another Shida vs. Nyla match on PPV. If Nyla beats Rosa tonight, I'm thinking for sure she loses to Ryo on Dynamite.


----------



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

OK, another show today...


----------



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

I think Madi going over is an upset but not sure. She's better of two. Pretty poor match.


----------



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

Nothing match. Lelya's opponent looked green. Nice counter finish


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Pippen94 said:


> I think Madi going over is an upset but not sure. She's better of two. Pretty poor match.


LOL and Madi and Leva side by side on the public at this match.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Do you think that AEW could get in trouble for using Thunderstruck and Seven Nations Army? Since these chants are being initiated by Austin Gunn


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Geeee said:


> Do you think that AEW could get in trouble for using Thunderstruck and Seven Nations Army? Since these chants are being initiated by Austin Gunn


No


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

So did both Nyla and Thunder Rosa have 3 grueling matches in one night that were randomly broadcast weeks apart?


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

It was a great match between Nyla and Thunder.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Nyla vs. Rosa was decent. A little too slow in pace at times. Some of that was selling, some of it just looked awkward.



Geeee said:


> So did both Nyla and Thunder Rosa have 3 grueling matches in one night that were randomly broadcast weeks apart?


So they could get this tournament done before Revolution.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

If they go through all the bother of having this tournament with matches happening from Japan all for Shida to just retain...I'll lmao.


----------



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

Solid match was better than Rosa-Riho. These two have good chemistry & somewhat of Vader-Sting dynamic. Some nice spots playing off body work & size difference. Liked death valley driver & counter finish.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Chris22 said:


> If they go through all the bother of having this tournament with matches happening from Japan all for Shida to just retain...I'll lmao.


Why do you think Britt lost ?

The reason Baker didn't win that tournament is just because she's going to feud against Shida until double or nothing


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Chris22 said:


> If they go through all the bother of having this tournament with matches happening from Japan all for Shida to just retain...I'll lmao.


It will happen.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

well that was


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

rbl85 said:


> Why do you think Britt lost ?
> 
> The reason Baker didn't win that tournament is just because she's going to feud against Shida until double or nothing


I really don't know what they are waiting for then, Britt should have been winning the title at Revolution.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Chris22 said:


> I really don't know what they are waiting for then, Britt should be winning at Revolution.


I think they want to do a proper feud between her and Shida


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

I suspect that Hikaru Shida might have chosen Ryo Mizunami to be her AEW Revolution opponent (assuming that she beats Nyla Rose this week on Dynamite).

I feel like the likes of Britt Baker, Thunder Rosa, Riho, Yuka Sakazaki, and even Serena Deeb would've been the first picks over her for the world title match at AEW Revolution. Hell, I thought any of the first 4 women were winning the tournament too.

Honestly, they must really value Ryo joining their division/roster if she wins this Wednesday.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

This tournament has truly been a God send for the division lol


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

DammitChrist said:


> I suspect that Hikaru Shida might have chosen Ryo Mizunami to be her AEW Revolution opponent (assuming that she beats Nyla Rose this week on Dynamite).
> 
> I feel like the likes of Britt Baker, Thunder Rosa, Riho, Yuka Sakazaki, and even Serena Deeb would've been the first picks over her for the world title match at AEW Revolution. Hell, I thought any of the first 4 women were winning the tournament too.
> 
> Honestly, they must really value Ryo joining their division/roster if she wins this Wednesday.


I just think that they know that there is 0 story/feud in the title match for Revolution so why not do a tournament with a winner who can easily afford to lose against Shida at the PPV.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

rbl85 said:


> I just think that they know that there is 0 story/feud in the title match for Revolution so why not do a tournament with a winner who can easily afford to lose against Shida at the PPV.


Not like they haven't done a bunch of PPV title matches with little story for the women's belt already.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

Really good match. Some brutal spots where I thought Nyla was legit injured. They both went All-out in this match. Surprised Nyla win clean, I thought Britt would've cost her the match. Nyla has beaten Tay, Britt and Rosa clean, so it would be a bit strange if she lost to someone making their first ever appearance on Dynamite.

I said it from the start. Tay should've won this tournament. Imagine the buzz she would've had if she had done what Nyla did in this tournament by beating Nyla, Britt and Rosa clean. It could've been a real breakthrough moment for her and put her in that elite top tier group in the division.

The matches at Revolution should've been.

Shida v Tay - Women's title

Britt v Rosa - Street fight

Buy in - Deeb v Riho - NWA title match

That's 3 really strong matches that would've created a ton of interest.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

RapShepard said:


> Cage being thrilled they got all their moves in, is the most Brian Cage shit ever [emoji23]


"THEY GOT ALL OF THEIR SHIT IN"

That is the most Brian Cage thing Brian Cage has ever said.

That's like Mic k Foley talking about the Pedigree bump on the tacks at the 2000 Roya Rumble: "I could lose an eye.....but think of the pop."


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Theres no way we get Nyla vs Shida again feel like thats been done to death.

Japanese chick obviously wins it all


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> This tournament has truly been a God send for the division lol


At the very least, the overall match quality has been high and they introduced some new talents that may come to AEW in the future.

And also, it revealed some problems that AEW didn't know they had with Bleacher Report Live


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

What a let down they are really badly using thunder rosa who should be going straight to title matches and going over. I presume she is basically signed now? Nwa are a thing of the past surely.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

thisissting said:


> What a let down they are really badly using thunder rosa who should be going straight to title matches and going over. I presume she is basically signed now? Nwa are a thing of the past surely.


She's not signed with AEW


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

thisissting said:


> What a let down they are really badly using thunder rosa who should be going straight to title matches and going over. I presume she is basically signed now? Nwa are a thing of the past surely.


I think NWA actually have new shows coming up.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Not officially but basically is I would reckon. Whatever they are killing her with some of these results.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

thisissting said:


> Not officially but basically is I would reckon. Whatever they are killing her with some of these results.


There not going to put over someone who's not signed


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Geeee said:


> I think NWA actually have new shows coming up.


How many times has magnus defended his title in last year.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

rbl85 said:


> There not going to put over someone who's not signed


NWA put deeb over who is signed with aew and not them.


----------



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

Geeee said:


> At the very least, the overall match quality has been high and they introduced some new talents that may come to AEW in the future.
> 
> And also, it revealed some problems that AEW didn't know they had with Bleacher Report Live


Women's tournament trended most days (only Nyla rose is trending today tho), scored top ratings on dynamite for last two weeks & gained many thousands of views on YouTube.
Whether aew uses tournament as springboard for storylines remains to be seen, however it has gained attention for division.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

thisissting said:


> NWA put deeb over who is signed with aew and not them.


And guess what they got their women title on TNT.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I wouldn't be surprised if Riho beats Serena Deeb for the NWA belt. That's a lot of layers of cross-over LOL


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

So why not let the rosa win the aew title. She is levels above shida. Nwa don't mind having champions not signed by them.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

thisissting said:


> So why not let the rosa win the aew title. She is levels above shida. Nwa don't mind having champions not signed by them.


Because she's not signed.

NWA put the belt on Deeb because it was a way for them to make their belt appear on TNT, they had everything to gain from that.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

AEW is calling all the shots in the AEW/NWA partnership, although Thunder Rosa is absolutely fantastic and I would love a title run for her.

TBH I hope AEW features Shida more because I really like her and the main gripe I have with her run is that she's rarely on Dynamite


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

TD Stinger said:


> "THEY GOT ALL OF THEIR SHIT IN"
> 
> That is the most Brian Cage thing Brian Cage has ever said.
> 
> That's like Mic k Foley talking about the Pedigree bump on the tacks at the 2000 Roya Rumble: "I could lose an eye.....but think of the pop."


Yeah Foley is a mad man for taking tacks to the face. Trips owes him a Christmas card for life lol.


Geeee said:


> At the very least, the overall match quality has been high and they introduced some new talents that may come to AEW in the future.
> 
> And also, it revealed some problems that AEW didn't know they had with Bleacher Report Live


Ryo is a nice return from that Joshi 6 man from DoN 19. Match wise she has fun shit to do, but will they give her a character is my concern.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

Please AEW, not Rose vs Shida again. I'm sorry that I called your women's division bad, pls no more torture.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Really nice match between Thunder Rosa and Nyla Rose with a cool ending. Nyla has looked great in this tourney and she has gotten better, but I wouldn't have gone with her to go to the finals. Nyla vs Ryo Mizunami will probably end with Ryo getting the win, so Shida vs Ryo at Revolution it is. Hopefully they can at least deliver a banger match on PPV. I really hope they go with Britt Baker vs Shida in a full-blown feud going into DONIII.



RapShepard said:


> This tournament has truly been a God send for the division lol


To be fair it kind of has been actually, there have been nothing but bangers all year. And that's involving multiple women not just Thunder Rosa. Hopefully they start adding more stories in line with Nyla/Riho, Rosa/Britt. Velvet/Jade and Shida/Abadon then the division would be incredible.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Double


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

rbl85 said:


> She's not signed with AEW


After thinking about it that's why she couldn't go over rose because she already beat riho.Can't have her beating all the former champs on one tourney......maybe if she was signed tho.

But I hear NWA has some news coming and its good I guess a streaming deal or something so Rosa likely returns to NWA soon.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Prosper said:


> To be fair it kind of has been actually, there have been nothing but bangers all year. And that's involving multiple women not just Thunder Rosa. Hopefully they start adding more stories in line with Nyla/Riho, Rosa/Britt. Velvet/Jade and Shida/Abadon then the division would be incredible.


It's been a year of solid matches, bangers no. Bangers implies that come the end of the year these matches will still be fresh in your mind. The tournament had a lot of solid matches. But none of these matches were year making or star making performances. This is trying to find the best of a bad situation talk. They for whatever reason don't care about the women which is why they avoided the obvious story.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> It's been a year of solid matches, bangers no. Bangers implies that come the end of the year these matches will still be fresh in your mind. The tournament had a lot of solid matches. But none of these matches were year making or star making performances. This is trying to find the best of a bad situation talk. They for whatever reason don't care about the women which is why they avoided the obvious story.


Come the end of the year I'll remember Conti/Deeb, Rosa/Britt, and Riho/Deeb and they will certainly be fresh in my mind when I look back at the best women's stuff in 2021. Britt needed to prove herself with Rosa and she did. Conti needed to prove herself against Deeb and she did as well. Both awesome performances that I would be willing to bet money will be year-making for both. Everything doesn't need to be 4HW level with bright lights and championship wins to be memorable for everyone watching. I'm not defending them not running stories as often as they should, but I'm not gonna keep shitting on them either when they don't really deserve it as much as they did before.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> It's been a year of solid matches, bangers no. Bangers implies that come the end of the year these matches will still be fresh in your mind. The tournament had a lot of solid matches. But none of these matches were year making or star making performances. This is trying to find the best of a bad situation talk. They for whatever reason don't care about the women which is why they avoided the obvious story.


Deeb/Riho was a banger. DMD/Rosa too. Both in the 3 1/2 - 4 stars range.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Prosper said:


> Come the end of the year I'll remember Conti/Deeb, Rosa/Britt, and Riho/Deeb and they will certainly be fresh in my mind when I look back at the best women's stuff in 2021. Britt needed to prove herself with Rosa and she did. Conti needed to prove herself against Deeb and she did as well. Both awesome performances that I would be willing to bet money will be year-making for both. Everything doesn't need to be 4HW level with bright lights and championship wins to be memorable for everyone watching. I'm not defending them not running stories as often as they should, but I'm not gonna keep shitting on them either when they don't really deserve it as much as they did before.


The thing is you're throwing out banger to pretty much everything that's at least solid. You said they were having banger after banger, yet only have 3 matches as of now that you think you'll remember near the end of the year. How likely is it even those will still be in your mind.

I'm not saying those matches were bad, because they weren't. But because of the need to rate shit weekly a lot of forgettable matches get rated higher than they deserve because people are in the moment. 



The Definition of Technician said:


> Deeb/Riho was a banger. DMD/Rosa too. Both in the 3 1/2 - 4 stars range.


There's nothing wrong with a match of that quality in of itself, but without a story that shit gets forgotten long term.


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

For all you people worried about AEW censoring Maki Itoh:


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

In any case, terrible result, nobody gives a fuck about Nyla vs Shida part whatever or whoever that japanese chick is. This is terrible on all levels, that match at Revolution is going to be a nightmare to sit through, but since it's a sunday I won't be watching live, so I'm just gona skip over, unless I hear MAD reviews later, I might go back and watch.
This whole tournament was bad idea and AEW should be ashamed to put on such a stupid non-logical heatless product.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Shida vs Mizunami will probably be better than any of the other match possible


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

This tournament was a good start in at least changing some of the perception that people have about the Women's Division. Even if the the tournament was rushed and a bunch of it had to be on Youtube, it allowed these women to show how good a lot of them and a lot of them can be.

I emphasize again that this was a good "start", because now things have to continue. It's one thing to book a bunch of matches like this with a simple goal at the end. Now we need to see character development with these women so in the future we'll care more about these matches when not in the tournament environment.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Yeah, Shida vs. Ryo would be a very, very good match. But American audiences like reason and storylines behind matches, unlike Japan where a good match between two talented wrestlers can often be enough. So it's probably going to feel flat to many. However, for those that wanted a 'sports-based' promotion, well the winner of a tournament challenging the champion is very sports-based and happens in Japan all the time (NJC, G1, Champion Carnival, Fire Festival and so on). Fighter 1 earns the right to challenge Fighter 2 after outlasting others in a grueling tournament. There's the story.  

Shida vs. Nyla would mean a trilogy of PPV matches for the two. I've nothing against the idea of series' going on multiple PPVs (I'd like to see Omega and Hangman have 2-3 PPV matches down the road), but Shida won BOTH previous PPV matches so unless you're putting the title back on Nyla it is a match that doesn't do much for either woman. Shida has already proven she can beat Nyla, Nyla losing to Shida for a third time on PPV would hurt her monster image.

As for Britt Baker, given the type of talent she is (more character than amazing worker), her title win should be preceded by a storyline rather than a tournament.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> The thing is you're throwing out banger to pretty much everything that's at least solid. You said they were having banger after banger, yet only have 3 matches as of now that you think you'll remember near the end of the year. How likely is it even those will still be in your mind.
> 
> I'm not saying those matches were bad, because they weren't. But because of the need to rate shit weekly a lot of forgettable matches get rated higher than they deserve because people are in the moment.
> 
> ...


Again forgettable to you not everyone lol, because there are other places where people rave about these women more than WF may or may not. Do you not rate some matches higher because you personally perceive it that way? Aren’t you a Joey Janela fan? Almost everyone would disagree with your ratings for his matches lol and I could say the same thing. All I’m saying is that this tourney was a great showcase for the women which goes a long way in proving the talent within the division even without the stories.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I think the Riho vs Serena Deeb tournament match will hold up as something we will talk about at the end of the year in terms of AEW Women's matches


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Prosper said:


> Again forgettable to you not everyone lol, because there are other places where people rave about these women more than WF may or may not. Do you not rate some matches higher because you personally perceive it that way? Aren’t you a Joey Janela fan? Almost everyone would disagree with your ratings for his matches lol and I could say the same thing. All I’m saying is that this tourney was a great showcase for the women which goes a long way in proving the talent within the division even without the stories.


Yes but outside of his Unsanctioned matches I wouldn't say he's put on banger after banger of match that are memorable. Fun character tho. But how many more great showcases are they going to have before they consistently do things that matter. They were seemingly going in the direction before the tournament. Then took a step back


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> Yes but outside of his Unsanctioned matches I wouldn't say he's put on banger after banger of match that are memorable. Fun character tho. But how many more great showcases are they going to have before they consistently do things that matter. They were seemingly going in the direction before the tournament. Then took a step back


Nah I get it trust me, if we can get Britt vs Shida in a full blown feud going into DONIII and maybe Jade Cargill vs Riho in a feud that would be a great start.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

NWA is coming back on march 21 for a PPV and on march 23 for the weekly show on fitetv


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Prosper said:


> Nah I get it trust me, if we can get Britt vs Shida in a full blown feud going into DONIII and maybe Jade Cargill vs Riho in a feud that would be a great start.


No, Riho, Cargill vs Nyla. I can't ever recall seeing a feud with 2 dominating body type women against each other.


----------



## ECFuckinW (Jun 29, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> No, Riho, Cargill vs Nyla. I can't ever recall seeing a feud with 2 dominating body type women against each other.


With nylas slower pacing it would help jade not have to keep up with a fast paced girl like Riho.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Let's wait and see what Jade can do in the ring (and her potential).


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

I think Nyla v Ryo is gonna be a sleeper banger

they’re gonna wail on each other


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

ECFuckinW said:


> With nylas slower pacing it would help jade not have to keep up with a fast paced girl like Riho.


That could be beneficial as well. I just want to see too hoss broads go at it lol.


rbl85 said:


> Let's wait and see what Jade can do in the ring (and her potential).


Nope join the bandwagon now, while the buy in is cheap. This can be like getting Bitcoin in 2008!!!! Lol


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Meltzer said that the only reason Mizunami won the japanese bracket is because she was the only one available to come in the US


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

rbl85 said:


> Meltzer said that the only reason Mizunami won the japanese bracket is because she was the only one available to come in the US


Ryo's probably gonna win the whole tournament, because they won't do Shida vs Nyla again, right?

Meltzer's reasoning doesn't really hold up. They could've just not had a Japanese side of the bracket. Shida was the one who booked this tournament. Probably specifically to face Ryo.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Geeee said:


> Ryo's probably gonna win the whole tournament, because they won't do Shida vs Nyla again, right?
> 
> Meltzer's reasoning doesn't really hold up. They could've just not had a Japanese side of the bracket. Shida was the one who booked this tournament. Probably specifically to face Ryo.


Shida looked like she was having the time of her life in that 6 woman tag match, I think she's definitely playing a part in how this is going down. Maybe Tony is letting her pick her opponent as make-up for not booking her on the show lol.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Geeee said:


> Ryo's probably gonna win the whole tournament, because they won't do Shida vs Nyla again, right?
> 
> Meltzer's reasoning doesn't really hold up. They could've just not had a Japanese side of the bracket. Shida was the one who booked this tournament. Probably specifically to face Ryo.


She didn't chose who was going to win


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

rbl85 said:


> She didn't chose who was going to win




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1364282964897587212
Looks to me like she did, at least for the Japanese side?


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Geeee said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1364282964897587212
> Looks to me like she did, at least for the Japanese side?


She didn't chose the winner since Mizunami was the only 1 who wasn't booked in Japan


----------



## 45banshee (Jan 7, 2019)

Ryo vs Shida at Revolution


----------



## 45banshee (Jan 7, 2019)

Damn did the hype or interest for this tournament/ championship match up ahead just fall off a cliff? Regardless im looking foward to the match


----------

